# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Miss Sparkles *Triggers*

## Paula

I thought it was about time I started a new thread. No prizes for guessing why this particular thread title - thanks Flo  :O:  and I also thought it was about time I did a full body & mind scan ...... The results - everything (pain, asthma, depression, anxiety) is there but at the moment I'm sort of tolerating it all which, given all of it has flared up over the past few months, I'm grateful for. Tomorrow may be a test though, depending on Luna's blood results.

I do feel, though, that my brain is stagnating and I don't really know what to do about it. I don't do well when my brain isn't occupied. So I need to work out what I can do. New academic year, new challenge, I hope 

I just want to say how grateful I am to all of you. DWD has given me a lifeline so many times over the years, I've lost count. And particularly over the last few months. You're all awesome!

----------

OldMike (04-09-17),Suzi (03-09-17)

----------


## Angie

Will be thinking of you tomorrow hunni xxx

----------


## Suzi

Loving the new title! When are you going to hear about Luna? Will be with you as much as we can lovely x

----------


## Paula

Some time tomorrow, not sure when

----------


## OldMike

Hi Miss Sparkles  :(hi): , keeping everything crossed about Luna's results  :(bear):

----------

Paula (04-09-17)

----------


## Suzi

Any news?

----------


## purplefan

Hope luna is okay paula. Loving the new thread name.

----------


## Paula

No news. Have been distracting with cross stitch and am now off for a pedi ......

----------


## purplefan

Everybody is getting into cross stitchin these days. I might give it a go. Have fun at the pedicure paula.

----------


## Paula

I've been cross stitching since I was 12 or so, I think and I've done some huge and complicated pictures. I think I'm pretty good at it and am grateful my friend and I were able to figure out how I could do it one handed.

I've rang and left a message at the vets at 2pm and 4pm. Apparently the results came in on Saturday. Starting to get  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ed off now

Oh and dvla have sent me a request to do another medical questionnaire, identical to the first and I can't call them because I'm waiting for the vets!  :@:

----------


## S deleted

I had to do that too with DVLA, the duplicate form filling. I think there is a slight difference to the forms but it's a bit blooming annoying anyway.

----------

Paula (04-09-17)

----------


## Paula

Thanks, that makes me feel better  :):

----------


## Angie

I would be ringing now hunni they should be giving you the results if they have them back already. 

I hate dealing with DVLA at times yet at other times its easy.

----------


## Suzi

Any news?

----------


## Paula

Just heard. There's a slight issue which might indicate early renal disease. There's also an indication of hypothyroid. Neither of which make sense with the weight loss though the thyroid test can sometimes indicate another underlying problem, giving a false result. The other tests came back normal. So we need to investigate further starting with a urine sample to look for proteins. If that doesn't flag anything we'll do more in depth thyroid investigations. If that isn't it, we may have to get ultrasound of her abdomen looking for tumours.

----------


## Angie

Oh sweetie xx

----------


## Paula

She's old ....

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni.. How are you feeling?

----------


## Angie

I know she is getting on but it doesnt stop the worry,

----------


## Paula

> Oh hunni.. How are you feeling?


Sick, stressed, scared

----------


## Angie

:Panda:

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Flo

Good morning O Blinged One!....poor Luna. Thyroid problems are a swine to deal with.....I'm sure they'll get to the bottom of it. My neighbour's cat takes thyroid medication. What about you though? Getting through things a day at a time?.....how's Jess getting on? xx

----------


## Paula

Jess is ok, spending most of her day in her room but that's teenagers  :O:  she starts college next Tuesday. Me? I'm coping, thanks love

----------


## Suzi

> Sick, stressed, scared


I wish I could fix it all for you...

----------


## Paula

> I wish I could fix it all for you...


I know. My immediate worry is how the hell im going to get a wee sample .....

----------


## S deleted

Have to get si on the job and catch her on a walk

----------


## Paula

He'll have to take the kids with him to hold onto them both while he does it. I'm giggling just thinking of that struggle  :O:

----------


## Angie

oh boy that is going to be fun erm not, but watching will probably be a giggle, shame you cant video the attempt to show us

----------


## Flo

> I know. My immediate worry is how the hell im going to get a wee sample .....


Well I have to admit that crossed my mind too!! :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Quick in with a bowl and just hope he catches?  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Has he managed it yet?  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Lol no but he tells me he'll get it sorted today  :O:

----------


## OldMike

> He'll have to take the kids with him to hold onto them both while he does it. I'm giggling just thinking of that struggle


Rather Si than me, I can just see Si coming home dripping in wee and saying "I got it, just need to wring these jeans in to a bottle and we have a sample"  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

It's been a good day today - I got a tax rebate in the post and ...... crap something else happened but I can't tell you yet!  :O: .

----------


## Angie

Glad today has been a good day for you x

----------


## Suzi

What happened???????

----------


## Flo

Morning Mrs Bling! Glad you had a good day yesterday...it's so good to hear! Have another one today.....call it a BOGOF!! :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

I had a splitting headache last night but thank god it's gone ..... it's a busy one today - my cars being serviced (but I don't have to lay cos it's a motability car), the cleaner's here  council are coming out to raise the height of my sofa  :(whew):

----------


## Paula

I've just admitted defeat and booked an appointment with the osteopath. My lower back and neck are now constantly hurting rather than just flaring when I do too much. The main problem is my crutches but I can't do anything about that so it's off to the bone cruncher

----------


## magie06

Good luck with that Paula. Sounds nearly worse than the complaint.

----------

Paula (07-09-17)

----------


## OldMike

> ...council are coming out to raise the height of my sofa


Hope they do a good job and don't just stick bricks under each corner.

----------

Paula (07-09-17)

----------


## Suzi

How's the sofa? When's the bone cruncher? 
Are you resting?

----------


## Paula

the sofa is great, a huge difference from something seemingly so minor. The bone cruncher is on 26th. I wanted to see someone in particular so had to wait for a free appointment. Resting? Sort of.  But tomorrow's pretty much free so I can take it easy.

Good news today .... Si's got his permanent contract in his hand and will be starting 2 October  :(happy):

----------


## Suzi

That is good news about the sofa lovely. I'm really pleased for you.

----------


## OldMike

Glad they sorted your sofa Paula  :): 

Good news that Si has got a permanent contract.

----------


## magie06

It's brilliant news about the permanent contract. And I'm glad the sofa worked out.

----------

Paula (08-09-17)

----------


## Angie

Glad that its ok with the sofa hunni and brilliant about Si and the contract xx

----------


## Paula

My back really hurts, it's almost competing with the CRPS in intensity. So tonight I will be mostly (as Flo says) slobbing and getting waited on  :O:

----------


## Suzi

What? You are going to rest? Bloody hell!  :):

----------

Paula (08-09-17)

----------


## Flo

Wozzup Blingers!......yeah...slobbing out is the answer...providing you have your slob out gear on like me!...my cousin has hers on too and is munching on olives so she says. Are you allowed a couple of glasses of wine? That might help you wind down. :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Allowed wine? I never asked the question so I can't disobey  :O: . 

Hey all, I'm surprised I haven't been quizzed about the big news  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Well are you going to tell us? My mind is running wild! Tell us!

----------


## Paula

Ah I was obviously too subtle putting it in at the bottom of my fab 5's  :(giggle): 

Mum and dad put their house on the market 2 weeks ago, expecting that it probably would take two years to sell. It's sold straight away to someone who's wanting a completion date by mid October! They're moving down south - Isle of Wight - so will be nearby again  :):  And an extra bonus is, until they find somewhere to live, they'll be staying at a friend's place in Basingstoke, where I live  :(party): . They're (almost) coming home!

----------

OldMike (08-09-17)

----------


## S deleted

I didn't need to ask  :O:

----------

Paula (08-09-17)

----------


## magie06

That is brilliant news Paula. I hope everything goes to plan.

----------

Paula (08-09-17)

----------


## Angie

Brilliant news hunni xx

----------

Paula (08-09-17)

----------


## OldMike

That's great news Paula  :):

----------

Paula (08-09-17)

----------


## Suzi

I love the Isle of Wight! So pleased!!!

----------

Paula (09-09-17)

----------


## Paula

Si and I have been out this morning to buy me a new wedding ring. I had looked at one in particular without Si there but we both saw a style today we preferred. It has been commissioned..... Si needs to lie down now though cos it's double the price of the first one  :(blush): . It's a platinum band with 19 channel set diamonds three quarters of the way round the band. So sparkly and pretty  :(inlove):

----------


## OldMike

That sounds absolutely beautiful Paula you lucky girl  :):

----------

Paula (09-09-17)

----------


## Angie

Awww that sounds lovely xx

----------

Paula (09-09-17)

----------


## Suzi

Wow! You are so lucky!  :):

----------


## Paula

Aren't I just  :O:

----------


## Paula

I'm finding it very hard to stay awake today, no idea why. Still sitting here in my nightie - what a lovely picture for you all  :O:

----------


## Angie

Hey take a duvet day with some films etc

----------


## S deleted

> I'm finding it very hard to stay awake today, no idea why. Still sitting here in my nightie - what a lovely picture for you all


You're not alone trying to keep your eyes open. I do know why lol

----------


## magie06

No harm to take an easy day every now and again. Maybe this is your bodies way of saying - I'm taking today off!

----------


## Paula

I've been enjoying a day with Benedict Cumberbach  :):

----------


## Suzi

I'm struggling to stay awake too.... 
Hope you've enjoyed your day with Mr Cumberbatch!

----------


## Flo

> I've been enjoying a day with Benedict Cumberbach


No wonder your tired!!....wouldn't mind a day with him myself!!...he's in a new series isn't he but can't remember the name....duh!.....or maybe you're tired because the weight of your platinum, diamond encrusted ring is dragging you down!! :(giggle): .....are you going to renew your vows??  :(angel): ..have a good day love.xx

----------


## Paula

No, we're not renewing our vows. I've developed reactions to certain metals and my ring finger became blistered. Platinum is the only metal used in jewellery that has a very high content of the metal (95% as opposed to 25% with gold). So, I'll just have to put up with being weighed down with platinum and diamonds  :(giggle): . Si doesn't believe in renewing vows, he says he's already made those vows and they were for life so there's no need to renew them. 

I know why I was so tired yesterday. I'm absolutely full of cold  :(:

----------


## OldMike

Being lavished with diamonds and platinum jewellery, such is the burden of being Miss Sparkles  :O: 

Hope your cold soon gets better Paula  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

I know, Mike, it's a tough job and all that  :O: 

This afternoon, I'm having an eye test, need to go to the bank and I need to deliver a wee sample to the vet. What a glamorous life I lead lol

----------


## S deleted

How did you manage to get the sample in the end?

----------


## purplefan

A new weding ring. My mum had an alergic reaction to her ring so she had to wear it round her neck. Hope the wee dug is okay and you got the sample.

----------


## Suzi

Hope the eye test and the sample dropping off goes well...

----------


## Paula

> How did you manage to get the sample in the end?


Si held a lunchbox under her when he took them out for a walk. I would have given my right arm to see that  :(giggle): 

My eyes have changed again (I last got new glasses 9months ago) but this time my right eye has improved! Still means new glasses though and, as I get varifocals, they're expensive. To add insult to injury, she's had to refer me to the eye clinic as there's wavy blood vessels at the back of my eye. It's probably nothing, may be BP related though unlikely so I'll get that checked, there could be a few other reasons. 

I feel snotty and groggy :/

----------


## Suzi

Sorry you're snotty and grotty, but woohoo for new specs! Definitely get it checked out hunni... Then go and rest and take your snotty tissues with you... *passes the olbas oil*

----------


## Paula

*snatches olbas oil with much gratitude*

----------


## Suzi

*passes really soft tissues*

----------

Paula (11-09-17)

----------


## Angie

Think something is in the air as I have an eye test this saturday, I get them free for life but not glasses, but work is paying for the glass for me so thats a bonus

----------


## Paula

I do get free eye tests and some money towards glasses which helps. And the opticians felt sorry for me having to buy yet more glasses (I think I've spent c£800 in the last year) so they gave me a further 10% off. Still £250 though

----------


## Angie

Ouch, my mother has glaucoma so my eye tests are always free, but at least work will pay for the glasses as am using vdus and computers all day. at least your optitians has helped a bit xx

----------


## S deleted

How much?! Holy cow! That's a lot of money to spend on glasses. I spent £30 and that was enough to last me at least a year, maybe two

----------


## Suzi

Ouch! Thing is you have to have them, so you might as well get ones you like!

----------


## OldMike

Just out of interest I totaled the amount I spent on glasses last year it came to £732. I had 2 pairs of distance glasses (one spare pair), 2 pairs of intermediate glasses (one spare pair), one pair of reactolight (spelling) distance/sunglasses. I didn't get any reading glasses as I've already got two older pairs of readers which I rarely use as I read without glasses (just need to hold it a couple of inches from my nose).

----------


## purplefan

That is day light robbery for the glasses. I had to get two pair last year but i have no idea how much they cost. I even asked my son to get them. If i knew i would have paid myslef. 

Hope you are well this morning Paula.

----------


## magie06

I get my eye test and glasses free of charge. But if Gerry or Aisling needed glasses they would have to pay. I'm considered the sick person in this family therefore I have a medical card, and get my glasses free with it. I could buy expensive glasses frames and get my prescription put into them, but the free frames are just fine.

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula!.....coo! woddalodda dosh for glasses. I've only ever bought 1 pair of designer frames, and within a month the lens on one side had fallen out! I get my eyes tested at the glaucoma clinic, but for reading, I have to go through the whole performance again with an optician! Mind you I couldn't do much without them.

----------


## Paula

Tbh about 70% of the cost is the varifocal prescriptions I have, i don't get expensive frames really.

Sorry I've been quiet, I feel awful today - full of cold, ache everywhere, struggling with asthma. And it was Jess's first day at college so I took her and picked her up (she's getting the bus from here on). 

I'm going to go to bed now, I think  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Plenty of fluids and rest. Hope you feel better soon  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Did she enjoy college?

Are you resting?

----------


## Paula

Jess loved college  :): . Still feeling rough, I rested/slept yesterday and will do today, except I have to take Luna to the vet.

----------


## Angie

Hope Luna gets on ok at the vets hunni, glad Jess enjoyed college, try and rest when you can x

----------


## purplefan

Morning paula. Hope the new glasses are going okay? Are they x ray ones you know the ones you get in the back of comics. Hope you have a good day. How is the Bible study going on?

----------


## OldMike

Hope all goes well at the vets with Luna  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Hope the vets is a good appointment lovely.

----------


## Paula

> Hope the vets is a good appointment lovely.


It was, finally. Her weight has stayed the same in the last two weeks, the vet gave me a double appt so she can really check everything over. There's no obvious tumours, her heart and lungs are strong. Just to cover all bases, she given her a 3 day intensive course of a anti parisitic and I'll take her back for a weigh in in a month

I had an asthma attack today, while I was driving. That was very scary ....

----------


## magie06

Oh no!! Are you okay now? Did you pull over? Were you safe? What about an inhaler? I hope you had one with you.

----------


## Paula

I was on a junction leading on to the motorway so couldn't pull over. Jess got my inhaler out and I used it while I was still driving, fortunately there was a bit of traffic so I was driving slowly. I came home and slept for hours, not surprisingly

----------


## magie06

OMG. I hope you've made a doctors appointment.

----------


## Paula

I'm not intending to. My asthmas normally under control but it's just been aggravated by my cold. I will book my flu jab though

----------


## magie06

I got my flu jab today. My doctor got a bit carried away with the chat and seemed to go a little bit harder than normal. I've a sore arm after it.

----------


## Suzi

Omg that's so scary! I'm glad you had Jess with you to get you your inhaler! Please, lovely, rest.

----------


## Paula

I am. I've cancelled my plans to see the curate tomorrow. All I've got on the calendar is the cleaner and binge watching Castle season 2

----------


## Suzi

Good. Very sensible!

----------


## Paula

Duvet day. I didn't get much sleep last night as was coughing my guts up. Though at least I can sleep, poor Si has to go to work .... apologies if my temper is a little short :/

----------


## magie06

Thank you for realising that you need the day off. Take care of yourself and for gods sake mind that cough.

----------


## Suzi

Lots of liquids, take what you can and need to and rest.

----------


## Paula

My hearings gone now, my lips are all chapped and blistered and my nose is chapped ...... feeling decidedly sorry for myself tonight  :(: 

I've got a meeting on Monday with my housegroup leaders to talk about why I'm leaving. The Pastoral Coordinator (also Jess's godmother and a dear friend) is coming with me and has already spoken to the leaders. I spoke to her today and she believes they completely misunderstood my concerns. I'm nervous but I can only go and see what happens.  They're lovely people and I don't want to lose them as friends.

I'm looking at some dead roses in a vase and I havent got the energy to get rid of them but am strangely unable to ask Si to do it. I know that's irrational but it's how I feel tonight

----------


## Suzi

I really hope that you don't stress too much about that meeting - I know I would struggle with it. 
Do you know why you don't think you can ask Si? 
Hope you feel better tomorrow lovely.

----------


## Paula

Erm, it's only flowers but I'm very conscious that he's been working 12 hour days all week and when he comes home I'm lying uselessly on the sofa and he's the one who's doing dinner, sorting the dogs out, tidying up the house. It just feels like one more thing I shouldn't have to burden him with. And, yes, I know I'm not feeling well but it doesn't stop me feeling guilty itms

----------


## Suzi

I understand that... But rationally you are ill, and if it was the other way round you wouldn't think of it as a burden at all and so I'm sure he wouldn't either! 

Hope you're feeling at least a little brighter today lovely x

----------


## Paula

I don't feel quite so lethargic. I think I'm getting better and my voice is definitely better. I'm still doubling up on my preventer inhaler as I still had to use the reliever a couple of times yesterday My ears are clogged up, although that's not always a bad thing when you've got teenagers  :O: 

I've asked Si to carry the vase into the kitchen for me .... and he took me into the opticians to pick up my new glasses. I love them! And, no, I'm not taking a pic when my lips and nose are red and chapped  :O:

----------


## S deleted

Just a pic of the specs will do then lol

----------


## Paula

A la Eric morecambe?  :O:

----------


## S deleted

Yeah why not.

----------


## Paula



----------

OldMike (17-09-17)

----------


## S deleted

They really wouldn't suit Eric Morcombe but I bet they look good on you.

----------


## Paula

Im much more pleased than I was with my other pair. Which, as I hate wearing glasses, is the best you're going to get  :O:

----------


## Suzi

oo they're lovely! 
I've got my new specs and Fern has her new ones too!  :):

----------


## Angie

They look lovely xx

----------


## Paula

I feel pretty rough - I can barely hear, have got earache, coughing for England and I've pulled muscles I didnt know I had muscles. I hate colds .....

----------


## S deleted

Sounds like a pretty nasty cold.

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Angie

Hunni it might be worth seeing your gp or if you really dont want to how about a pharmasist ?

----------


## Paula

A pharmacist won't go near me because of the lithium. I'm going to see how I feel tomorrow. I'm fairly certain the dr will only tell me it's a virus, they can't do anything, go home, rest and drink lots. But my ear does hurt ...

----------


## Flo

Feeling any better today love?.....sounds like you have a nasty one there. Strangely enough I'm going to see the dr next Friday about my ear..it's not right. Keep getting stabbing pains in it. It's the one with the perforated eardrum. Can't hear too well with it...love your glasses,....try and have a good day today.xx

----------


## Angie

It might be worth getting checked hunni xxx

----------


## Paula

I'll see how it goes

----------


## S deleted

Hey, you know your own body and I trust that you will do what is right for you. Love ya loads

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni, hope you're feeling at least a little better...

----------


## Paula

I asked Si if he thinks I need the dr. He said to wait a couple of days - and I trust his judgement on my health. I've cancelled my meeting for tomorrow. I need all my strength for that

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni... Are you feeling any better this morning?

----------


## Paula

I'm still partly deaf but my ears don't hurt quite as much. Still coughing my guts up. More rest today and hope I'm over the worst of it.

----------


## Angie

Hope so hunni xx

----------


## Suzi

Hope you are, sounds horrible!

----------


## OldMike

Hope you're past the worse with your cold Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## S deleted

How ya feeling today? Any better?

----------


## Jaquaia

Is it safe to pop my head in or you still got the lurgy?  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I'm hoping that you've either been resting or been to the Drs... and then resting.

----------


## S deleted

You're quiet. I don't like it when you're quiet. You ok?

----------


## Suzi

I'm going to start harassing her by text if we don't hear from her soon!

----------


## Flo

Morning Mrs Bling!.....how are things today? :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

Hi Miss Sparkles, I'l just leave you a triple hug  :(bear):  :(bear):  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Paula's still feeling rubbish with her cold, so she's taking a few days out to rest and recuperate.

----------

Angie (20-09-17),OldMike (21-09-17)

----------


## Flo

Very sensible!....get well soon Paula.  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Hiya all. Im just popping my head round the door today but will catch up with you all over the next few days  :O: 

So sorry Ive been awol but its really been a nasty flu and Im only just now coming out of it - my hearings still muffled and balance is off but Im coughing less and have more energy at last 

I had to go up to the hospital for my eye appointment today. The nerves at the back of my eye are swollen. They took my BP and it was high at 184/113 so that may be the cause (Ive been instructed to see my GP this week) though there is a chance it could be increased fluid in my brain so I need an mri and they may need to refer me to neurology. 

Surprisingly, though, Im pretty upbeat  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Glad to hear you're doing better lovely. You've been missed  :Panda:

----------

Paula (28-09-17)

----------


## S deleted

Hey hey, glad to see you back. This place ain't the same without you.

----------

Paula (28-09-17)

----------


## Suzi

Bugger about the pressure, but it is good to see you back!

----------

Paula (28-09-17)

----------


## OldMike

Good that you're on the mend, I'm so glad to see you back Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------

Paula (28-09-17)

----------


## Paula

My conversation with the dr yesterday involved the words monitor your bp and if it gets any higher, you need to call 111. That did concern me a little ....... Ive got a Drs appt at 2 today.

More news on mum and dads move - they should be completing up north in a couple of weeks and theyve had an offer accepted on a bungalow on the Isle of Wight a couple of days ago. So its all go  :(party):  :(party):

----------


## magie06

Wow! Your mum and dad have had a busy few weeks. 

Try to keep an eye on that blood pressure, it's one of those things that I don't actually have. I'm normally on the low side of normal.

----------


## S deleted

I never had high blood pressure in my life until around the time I was diagnosed with diabetes.

----------


## purplefan

Really pleased that your mum and dad got an offer on the bungalow. According to holmes under the hammer bungalows are sought after houses.

----------


## Flo

> My conversation with the dr yesterday involved the words ‘monitor your bp and if it gets any higher, you need to call 111’. That did concern me a little ....... I’ve got a Drs appt at 2 today.
> 
> More news on mum and dad’s move - they should be completing up north in a couple of weeks and they’ve had an offer accepted on a bungalow on the Isle of Wight a couple of days ago. So it’s all go


Well done with mum and dad's new move....I know he I.O.W. well..I used to live opposite the island...they'll love it! Glad you're feeling a bit better. BP is a pain in the butt! I monitor mine as I have 'white coat' high BP. Try not to worry as that'll put it up! Glad you're on the mend flu wise.xx

----------


## Paula

Sooooo ...... my Drs appt was at 2pm and when I got there my bp was 179/120. Despite best efforts, the next 3 readings were similar.  Ive been put on Amlodipine straight away. I need to go back for a check up next Thursday when theyll add beta blockers too. Ill need to see them every week until its stable ......  Im just very glad I had an eye test as I wouldnt have had a clue otherwise

----------


## OldMike

I'm currently on 20 mg Lercanidipine (calcium channel blockers) and 20mg (16mg+4mg) Candesartan (angiotensin II receptor antagonist, _a what you may ask_) it took many months to get the right meds to reduce my BP.

Paula hope you get your BP meds sorted soon, give those two little doggies (Luna & Polo) a good cuddle as that is supposed to reduce BP  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Glad you're being looked after lovely. 
Hoorah for the IOW move! I love the IOW. Many, many happy memories attached.

----------


## Paula

Ive been staring at my thread for 2 days trying to figure out what to write. Ive really struggled with my BP diagnosis. It was terrifying knowing how dangerous it was and how seriously the doctors were taking it - there was none of the well keep an eye on it before doing anything or you need to make these lifestyle changes. I feel such a burden on my family.

----------


## Suzi

You know as well as I do that your family do not see you that way at all. Talk to Si - tell him how you are feeling. 
I have struggled with a few dx that I've been given over the years.... Love, listen the fact they are taking it seriously is a good thing. You're being looked after and that's really important.

----------

Paula (30-09-17)

----------


## S deleted

I can totally sympathise. I’d never had high bp my entire life but suddenly I was given a Dx of diabetes, followed by high bp and put on cholesterol meds ‘just in case’ all within a few months and to shook me badly. It was so scary that my health seemed to suddenly take a nosedive but you know what? I’m still here. Yeah heavily medicated to get by daily and I totally hate that but I can’t do much about it.

----------


## OldMike

> I’ve been staring at my thread for 2 days trying to figure out what to write. I’ve really struggled with my BP diagnosis. It was terrifying knowing how dangerous it was and how seriously the doctors were taking it - there was none of the ‘we’ll keep an eye on it before doing anything’ or ‘you need to make these lifestyle changes’. I feel such a burden on my family.


High BP is a serious condition, fortunately in my case it was found soon enough, even so I've still got a very enlarged heart due to its effects.

Just follow the guidelines given to you by your doctors and discuss it with Si as to how best you can make the lifestyle changes.  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------

Paula (01-10-17)

----------


## Suzi

How are you today lovely?

----------


## Paula

Im ok. Spent the morning in my dressing gown watching tv  :O: 

Ive told Si I want to get away with him for a couple of days. I havent had a holiday this year and, with my hand, Jesss GCSEs, flu and the bp, I feel like Ive spent the year just trying to catch my breath. I know it sounds ridiculous given I dont work but I need a break away from everything

----------


## S deleted

Doesn’t sound ridiculous at all. Time away from the everyday crap is something we all need from time to time

----------


## OldMike

Not ridiculous in the least a change of venue will do you good, a nice hotel with nice food will do you the world of good  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Doesn't sound ridiculous at all to me. I'd love it too... I completely understand it. Are you going for a long weekend somewhere?

----------


## Paula

Probably, I need to figure out where Id like to go  :O:

----------


## Suzi

The world is your lobster  :):  Are you planning abroad? UK? Isle of Wight?

----------


## Paula

Lol Im not sure IOW would be a rest until they settle  :O: 

Itd be UK, for a short break long journeys really arent worth the hassle. I love Bath but I dont think Si is up to pushing me up those hills  :(giggle):

----------


## S deleted

Worcester is a pretty nice place to visit. I hear one of the city’s residents in particular is rather special  :O:

----------


## Suzi

What things do you want in it? Fantastic hotel? Beach? Shopping?

----------


## purplefan

Ive been to Worchester and went to the cathedral and the sauce factory. it is a really great place to visit.

----------


## OldMike

I may be wrong but for you Paula I guess a nice hotel and lots of retail therapy would be the ticket  :O:

----------


## Paula

> Worcester is a pretty nice place to visit. I hear one of the citys residents in particular is rather special


 :(rofl):  

I want a luxury hotel and spa in a town/city where theres a lot of cultural interest (Stratford is another one of my favourites), but thats within 2 hours from us - so I dont spend most of the break recovering from the journey

----------


## Flo

What about a nice Country House Hotel and Spa? Pampering to the N'th degree....there re plenty of them about...makes a wonderful 4 day break!

----------


## OldMike

> Worcester is a pretty nice place to visit. I hear one of the city’s residents in particular is rather special


Haha I'm so slow and the penny has dropped  :(giggle): , yup one of its residents is very special  :):

----------


## Paula

> What about a nice Country House Hotel and Spa? Pampering to the N'th degree....there re plenty of them about...makes a wonderful 4 day break!


Thats what Im thinking.

----------


## OldMike

Yup I'd go with Flo's idea a 4 day spa break.  :):

----------


## Paula

Ive just found out a friend of mine unexpectedly died yesterday. We dont have details yet but She wasnt in hospital (shes had recent wrist surgery). She was a constant concern as she has been suicidal for a long time .......

----------


## magie06

That is terrible news. I'll keep her family in my prayers.

----------


## Suzi

I'm so sorry lovely.. Are you OK?

----------


## purplefan

Sorry to here that Paula. How are you dong?

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

No, not really ok. Ive been so afraid for her for so long

----------


## Jaquaia

So sorry lovely. Sending you huge hugs  :Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Have you heard anything about the circumstances? Sweetheart I wish I could make it better. Many huge hugs and love xx

----------


## Paula

Ill hear more tomorrow. She was amazing. Despite severe MH issues and a raft of physical issues, she volunteered at the hospital (where we met), for the Air Ambulance service and was a Peer Support volunteer for our local psych hospital. A force of nature  :=(:

----------


## Flo

What a terrible thing. I'm so sorry. She sounds a wonderful human being. :Panda:

----------

Paula (03-10-17)

----------


## Paula

She died in her sleep but they dont know yet if it was deliberate so got to wait for the PM. She was young, early 50s ....

----------


## S deleted

As least it was a peaceful end and she’s do longer suffering with the torment that has plagued her in life.

----------


## Suzi

Massive hugs lovely. I wish I could take some of the pain away...

----------


## OldMike

I'm so sorry Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## selena

I'm very sorry too, please be strong.

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing gorgeous?

----------


## Paula

Im sad.

----------


## Paula

The posts on my friends fb account are appearing over and over now. Its breaking my heart.

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni, I'm so sorry..

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Angie

I'm so sorry hunni xxx

----------


## Flo

Morning love.....why not give fb a rest for a bit. You don't want it to make you ill. Remember nice things and smile. Don't upset yourself. :Panda:

----------

Suzi (05-10-17)

----------


## OldMike

Paula I'd give FB a rest if the posts are too upsetting.  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How are you gorgeous lady?

----------


## Paula

Well, Ive been to see the nurse for my bp check up. Its lower than it was but not as low as it should be so my dose of amlopidine has been doubled and I go back in a week for another check up. I had my flu jab and had bloods taken to check the new meds arent changing my lithium levels.

----------


## OldMike

Main thing is your BP is heading in the right direction so hopefully in another week it'll be nearer the target value.  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

But how are YOU?

----------


## Paula

Low but coping

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni, is there anything I can do to help?

----------


## Paula

Thank you but Ill be ok. Going out for coffee with a friend today so hope thatll cheer me up  :):

----------


## OldMike

Have a great time having coffee with your friend Paula  :Panda:

----------


## S deleted

Don’t make me call you with my terrible jokes lol

----------


## Paula

Was out a lot longer than I expected. Im shattered but it was lovely  :):  just what the dr ordered

----------

S deleted (06-10-17)

----------


## magie06

That's great news. It's always good to catch up with friends.

----------


## OldMike

> Was out a lot longer than I expected. I’m shattered but it was lovely  just what the dr ordered


Brilliant Paula like you said just what the doc ordered.  :):

----------


## Suzi

Glad you had a good day lovely..

----------


## Paula

Im struggling today. Everyone I watch, read, hear is making me grit my teeth. I just want to scream you think youve got it bad??? To everyone. But I know I dont mean that, its not like me.

----------


## Flo

Don't worry about it...we all have times like that...it's called human fragility! :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

We all have days like that Paula, just take it an hour at a time and be kind to yourself  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Completely agree that it's something that everyone feels now and again... I'm sorry you are feeling like this though  :(bear):  :(bear):

----------


## S deleted

Sorry if I’ve added to your frustration at all

----------


## Paula

> Sorry if Ive added to your frustration at all


Of course not! Its fb mainly

An Im in major flare up now

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni, I'm sorry... .Flare ups are a bitch. Hope it passes really soon... 

Wanna talk about fb?

----------


## purplefan

Just thinking of philipians 4:13 there paula. I can do all things through him who strengthens me. 

No matter what your situation. God is always there and I will pray for you that you get a bit of energy today. 
Wishing you a very happy and fulfilling day.

----------


## Paula

> Wanna talk about fb?


No, thanks anyway. Its not a big deal, Im just ultra sensitive at the moment. Im trying to unfollow anyone thats a particular trigger right now.

Having my hair today, which will cheer me up, Im sure  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Cut or colour?

----------


## OldMike

I think a subtle shade of pink would suit you Paula  :):

----------


## Paula

> Cut or colour?


Both. More layers in my now angled bob. Now a dark reddy brunette- not dissimilar from my natural (without grey) colour so Si will be made up  :O: 




> I think a subtle shade of pink would suit you Paula


Ive not been pink but have had a plummy purple sort of colour in the past  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Do we get pics?

----------


## Paula

Maybe when its light but dont count on it  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Pfft!!

----------


## S deleted

Photo no photo I'm sure you look fab

----------

Paula (08-10-17)

----------


## Jaquaia

She always does! Our Paula is super glam!  :O:

----------


## S deleted

She really is. Beautiful inside and out.

----------

Jaquaia (08-10-17)

----------


## Jaquaia

Couldn't have said it better  :):

----------


## Flo

Ooh!.....love the sound of it! I just love different!

----------


## OldMike

Don't be modest Paula I bet you look gorgeous  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Thank you guys  :(blush): 


multiple image hosting

----------

OldMike (09-10-17),purplefan (09-10-17)

----------


## Jaquaia

Beautiful!

----------

Paula (09-10-17)

----------


## purplefan

Hi paula. How are you today?  I think Lilac is a nice colour.  or how about Red?

----------


## S deleted

See...gorgeous as always

----------

Paula (09-10-17)

----------


## OldMike

Gorgeous love the colour and style <3

----------

Paula (09-10-17)

----------


## magie06

You look beautiful.

----------

Paula (09-10-17)

----------


## Paula

Youre all making me blush  :O:

----------


## Suzi

So......... how are you doing? Honestly?

----------


## Paula

Ive had a lot of being honest tonight. I saw my housegroup leaders to talk about the issues we had and i was completely honest. I 3ven admitted, to them that Im rubbish at admitting I need help.  I cried, a lot, and am now completely exhausted so have come home and poured myself a vodka ....

----------


## Suzi

I am so glad you were able to talk to them about it. How did it go? Did they appreciate your point of view?

----------


## Paula

They did and I did tell them I was hurt by them abandoning me at a time I really needed their help. They also told me that theyd felt I had shut them out, which hurt them. It was all very emotional but thats a given with me lol. Im exhausted

----------


## Suzi

So, is that all wrapped up now? Are you able to move forward? 
Are you resting today?

----------


## Paula

I asked for a couple of days to finally confirm whether I was leaving the housegroup as I was just too stressed to talk about that. Im resting  :):

----------


## Suzi

Glad you are resting lovely....

----------


## Paula

Its actually been a lovely day, and unexpected as Si worked from Home,  Katie didnt work and Jess was only at college for 3 hours. It was nice not to be on my own  :):

----------


## Suzi

That sounds lovely!

----------


## OldMike

Looks like you had a brilliant day yesterday Paula  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Mondays caught up with me. I can barely keep my eyes open. So bare minimum today :/

----------


## S deleted

So shut those eyes and catch some Zzzzz

----------


## Suzi

Hope you've spent the day resting - but I doubt it.... lol

----------


## Paula

I have but Im frustrated. It occurred to me today that, as time goes on, the exhaustion is getting worse and worse and its taking longer to recover from anything I do.

----------


## S deleted

And? None of us are getting any younger.

----------


## Paula

I appreciate that but Im talking a rapid change, over months not years

----------


## S deleted

I get that. I’m the same. It’s just another adjustment that’s needed in an ever changing world. Nothing stays the same, and yeah it sucks but what can you do about it?

----------


## Suzi

But are you pacing as well as you should be? 
The issues such as the housegroup issue have been so emotional and I always find that wipes me out quicker and takes much longer to recover from....

----------


## Flo

Morning O Sparkly one!......hope you don't feel so wiped out today. Anything nice to do? How's Luna now?xx

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Today is a busy one. Have been to the doctors, seeing my curate at 1 and have to go to a local disability group meeting at 5 (a friend is chairing it and I promised Id be there to support her). Good news though - BP is 124/78!!!!!  :): 

Suzi, I am pacing thats whats so frustrating. (Today excepted  :(blush): ). Ill live

Flo, Luna is really doing well at the moment, thank goodness - thanks for asking

----------


## Suzi

Wow, your bp is much better - isn't that around normal? 
Hope your meeting with your curate goes well! 
The meeting tonight sounds interesting! Hope it goes well for your friend!

----------


## magie06

I hope you are resting in between. You have a lot on and I know that you will be wiped out tomorrow. How is that looking? I hope you are giving yourself time to recover.

----------


## Paula

Yep, BPs normal - just got to take the pills and keep an eye on it. Hopefully, when is see the eye dr on Monday, the nerves will have gone back to normal shape.

Im seeing my best friend tomorrow. Im not going to back out of it because weve not been able to see each other for over a month. So, not pacing so much but its worth it to see her. But Ive got a quiet weekend  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad. You sound a bit more perky than you have of late - are you feeling a little brighter?

----------


## OldMike

BP back to normal, that's good news. Have a good time with your bestie (see I know modern lingo  :(giggle):  ) tomorrow.  :):

----------


## Paula

> I'm glad. You sound a bit more perky than you have of late - are you feeling a little brighter?


Yeah I do, I even coped with a (small) anxiety attack at the meeting this evening - and managed to stay for the whole 2 years which included me having a private chat with our MP about promoting women in business  :O: 

Im beginning to wonder if my BP had been contributing to how Ive been doing. I know it was causing my dizziness so who knows what else it was doing

----------


## Jaquaia

> Yeah I do, I even coped with a (small) anxiety attack at the meeting this evening - and managed to stay for the whole 2 years


Bloody long meeting that!!!  :O:

----------


## Paula

Each it is!!

I found out a bit more about my friend who died. The PM results arent in yet but she was addicted to tramadol, took sleeping tablets and had a _lot_ to drink that night .....

----------


## Suzi

Sorry about your friend lovely... 

I'm so proud of you for coping with an anxiety attack and then staying for that meeting too!

----------


## OldMike

Paula that is so sad about your friend  :=(:   :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Jaquaia

How are you today lovely?  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Im ok, been mainly doing cross stitch today. Ive got my check up at the eye clinic Monday morning so just hoping the bp was the cause of the swelling (and a little nervous).  Theres definitely been something in the water today though - all 4 of us are snapping at each other.....

----------


## Flo

Yes, how sad about your friend. :(bear): ....families get days when they all snap at each other. It only takes one unreasonable comment to start a domino effect! Anyway, it's a new day today so if they misbehave duct tape their mouths! Have a good one love.x

----------


## OldMike

> Yes, how sad about your friend.....families get days when they all snap at each other. It only takes one unreasonable comment to start a domino effect! Anyway, it's a new day today so if they misbehave duct tape their mouths! Have a good one love.x


Flo you should have used these smileys  :X:   :X:   :X:  after your duct tape their mouths statement  :(giggle): 

Paula hope things are on a more even keel for you today  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Hope you have a lovely day today hunnipie and that whatever was in the water has been filtered out!  :):

----------


## Paula

Lol, so Jess has just been having a discussion about periods with me, and when they start after childbirth, so I think life is back to normal  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  Hooray for normality!

----------


## OldMike

Normality is good, I never discussed periods with my mum look what I missed out on  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Eye clinic didnt go to plan today. The hope was that my blood pressure stabilising would mean the nerves at the back of my eyes wouldnt be swollen. But they are. Which means Ive got to have a brain MRI and appt with Neurology as there may be pressure build up. Trying very hard not to freak out.

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni x hope the MRI is clear do you know when you will have it ?

----------


## Paula

Not yet but the dr said theyd already asked for the referral at my last appt two weeks ago and she was questioning whether it had come through yet so I dont think theyre wanting to hang around.

----------


## Angie

Hope its soon hunni rather than leaving your waiting

----------


## Suzi

Sweetheart I'm sure it's nothing to freak out about - although I know I did when I had to go for scans and neuro appointments - suddenly seems really scary then... Can Si go with you?

----------


## Paula

Oh hell be coming. Ok, Im going to be upfront about this. Im scared and Im very fed up with being scared, yet again, about my health.

----------


## Angie

Hunni its normal to be scared but I get how fed up you must be

----------


## Suzi

I wish I had a magic answer. I think that it's more than natural to be scared about something like this lovely.

----------


## S deleted

I know what it’s like to be scared about your health and it doesn’t really matter what I say you’ll still be worried, but all you can do it deal in facts and the fact is you don’t know what is wrong, if anything until you have the tests. Once you have the results, then you can assess the situation. What is it you tell be about borrowing trouble?

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Can you write a list of all your questions/concerns?

----------


## Paula

I know that Im worrying when I dont know whats wrong but when whats wrong could very well be fluid building up on my brain, my normal composure is lacking, Im afraid

----------


## Angie

No one can blame you for worrying, and its the not knowing the cause or effect that can put so much more stress on you aswell. So am not going to say dont worry and dont stress but can you find a distraction to try and keep your mind at least a bit occupied from the thinking your going to be doing ?

----------


## Suzi

I completely understand your concerns and the absolute terror... However, you've got a good team working with you on this lovely and a strong family unit. Whatever it is, you'll get through it. I have no doubts about that - but I wish you weren't even having to think about it...

----------


## Paula

My MRI is booked for this Friday evening

----------


## S deleted

That's a good thing. Sooner it's done the sooner you'll know the situation and can deal with it appropriately. Of course I will have my phone on me at all times so should you need me you know where I am.

----------

Paula (18-10-17)

----------


## Suzi

Glad you're not being kept waiting long.. How are you today gorgeous lady?

----------


## Angie

Glad that its happening soon hunni x

----------


## Paula

Im ok, a little tense but to be expected I suppose. I had a lovely long chat with my friend last night - as always she got me pmsl and really helped cheer me up  :O: .

----------


## Paula

If anyone was wondering about venlafaxine withdrawal and whether its as bad as they are told, I took part of my daily dose at 8.30 this morning (225mg) and forgot the next dose of 150mg at lunchtime. An hour ago, I couldnt stand up with nausea, vertigo and dizziness ..... even my opioid doesnt have that impact that quickly

----------


## S deleted

Wowzers! That’s bad. Are you ok now?

----------


## Paula

Sort of, just feel lethargic now

----------


## Flo

Sod that!! morning love....are you feeling any better today?....hope you're back on track now.xx

----------


## OldMike

Hope all goes well with your MRI Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------

Paula (20-10-17)

----------


## magie06

Good luck this afternoon/evening. I hope everything goes well for you.

----------

Paula (20-10-17)

----------


## Suzi

How did it go love? How are you feeling?

----------


## Paula

> How did it go love? How are you feeling?


It was horrible, as they are, but I forced myself not to move so they didnt have to repeat any of the scans. We were there early but they were running late so my anxiety was sky high. I was a bit of a wreck by the time we got home so Si supplied me with chocolate and vodka lol. Anyway, I havent had a call today so Im assuming its nothing horrendous. I do have a theory but Im not saying anything til after I see Neurology  :O:

----------


## S deleted

Well done for getting through it and I’m sure the chocs and vodka helped to settle your nerves. Si’s a goodun.

----------


## OldMike

Well done on getting through it Paula, mmm chocolate, slurp, slurp.  :):

----------


## Suzi

Glad you got through it lovely x When do you see neurology?

----------


## Paula

Havent had the appt through yet

----------


## Suzi

OK. Be proactive and call them tomorrow and tell them you've had the scan...

----------


## Paula

Yes boss  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Have you called them yet? How are you feeling?

----------


## Paula

Ive called them but theyve not got the referral yet - she said its showing on the system as on its way and shes made a note Ive already had my MRI.

Im ok but a little anxious still. Mind you, Sis just told me hes booked us a couple of nights in a beautiful hotel thats about half an hour away from us http://www.tylneyhall.co.uk in December  :):

----------


## S deleted

Wowzers!

----------


## Suzi

That looks beautiful! Well done Si! 
Glad that you called - I'd half expected you to have put it off for a while....

----------


## OldMike

That's brilliant Paula and only 30 minutes drive, you lucky girl.  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

> That looks beautiful! Well done Si! 
> Glad that you called - I'd half expected you to have put it off for a while....


Normally, I might have done but Ive managed to get myself all worked up about what could be the problem so I cant leave it

----------


## Flo

The hotel looks lovely Paula! You'll have a wonderful time. Good on you.

----------


## Paula

Depending on which hour of the day it is, Ive convinced myself I have a brain tumour or hydrocephalus or am going to lose my sight or that the CRPS has spread to my eyes (and I do t even know if thats a thing!). Im trying to be rational and not borrow trouble but am really struggling.

----------


## OldMike

Awww love wish I could take away your worries  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------

Paula (24-10-17)

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:  keeping everything crossed (except my legs as that would make walking difficult) that they get you your appointment sorted soon  :Panda:

----------

Paula (24-10-17)

----------


## Suzi

D'you know what? I think right now it's more than OK to be scared witless about what could be happening and what the implications could be. I think it's more than OK for you to be running all the worst case scenarios over and over in your head. Just keep reminding yourself that they are "just thoughts" and "what if's" Whatever it is you'll deal with it together with Si, us, your medical team....

----------

OldMike (24-10-17)

----------


## Paula

Thank you  :Kiss:

----------


## Angie

What Suzi said hunni.

----------


## Paula

I dont know what the nerves at the back of my eyes look like but I do know Im having to use eye drops several times a day because theyre stinging. I also know that my hearing hasnt returned since my flu - its muffled, Im getting tinnitus and can feel pressure and I get dizzy when I stand up. I dont know if I should see my GP in case its still flu hangover or wait for neurology. Ive tried ear drops but that hasnt helped at all, I dont think theyre blocked.

My jaw is aching I feel so tense and I am only keeping myself from breaking down by sheer willpower

----------


## Angie

go to the gp hunni as he may also hurry neurology along for you xx

----------


## Paula

Ill try neurology tomorrow again and go from there

----------

Angie (25-10-17)

----------


## Suzi

I'm with Angie - see your GP and see if they can help it along - whilst giving you a check up at the same time.

----------

Angie (25-10-17)

----------


## Paula

Believe it or not, Ive told Si Im going to try to see my GP tomorrow. My eyes are stinging worse than ever and the pressure behind my ears is getting worse. I did call neurology but had the same spiel as Monday - except that she was able to tell me that opthmology had put me down for an urgent MRI (which Ive obviously had) and the referral was in the system. 

Feeling pretty low tonight. Im so tired of fighting

----------


## Suzi

I'm really glad that you are going to see the Dr. Hopefully you'll get some answers or someone to help push the referral through...

----------


## OldMike

Hope you get some answers when you see your GP Paula  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

The pressure lessened a bit this morning so i didnt call the surgery as I really wanted to see my friend. But she has had a lot of experience of the neuro dept recently and tells me she had the same we havent got the paperwork yet Line from them, partly because the regional neuro centre is in Southampton so our local dept doesnt see much of the consultants day to day. Ill call again tomorrow and, if I havent heard early next week, Ill ask my GP to chase it.

In better news, my wedding ring is ready!!!

----------


## Suzi

Paula! Please, please, please call the GP tomorrow and get someone to check you over... 

Hooray for the wedding ring!

----------

Angie (26-10-17)

----------


## Paula

I cant. Ive got the funeral tomorrow and really couldnt cope with the gp as well ...

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Fair enough lovely.. Hope the funeral goes as well as it can do hunni  :(bear):  :(bear):

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Morning all! The funeral service was lovely yesterday and even included the poem Ode to High Heels. Shed have grinned as heels were her passion, other than her cats  :): . 

Added height with an inch,
do not mind the slight pinch.
Putting stilettos on my feet,
buying new ones are a treat.

Red, yellow, black and green,
some faded, some with a glean.
Tiny bows on the toes,
good to use to kick my foes.

Straps that tie around my ankle,
gives me shape not a cankle.
Spiked heels and also chunky,
I love the ones that look funky.

I have over a hundred pairs,
even after I've fallen down some stairs.
Gucci, Prada and some Fendi,
I collect those that are trendy.

Louis Vuitton and Jimmy Choo,
Coach, how could I forget you.
Sparkling heels, some Vera Wang,
Finding the Burberry my heart sang.

Ballet flats are just ok,
but I would pick heels most any day.
Picking for comfort I'm not very smart,
I don't use my brain, I follow my heart.

I am a girly girl in my way,
and my love for it grows each day.
For many this is just a fashion,
for me, it is my passion.

----------

Suzi (28-10-17)

----------


## OldMike

Brilliant poem Paula.

When I was sat on a bench on the tow path of the Bridgewater canal yesterday a father and his two daughters passed by they were probably 8 or 9 and they both were dressed in ankle length dresses one in powder pink and the other powder blue like two little princesses. I said are those your daughters dressed as little princesses, he said yes, it made me smile and I thought bet our own Miss Sparkles used to dress like that  :O:   :):

----------

Paula (28-10-17)

----------


## Paula

Awww Mike, thats so sweet  :): 

Heres my wedding ring


image url

----------

OldMike (28-10-17)

----------


## Suzi

Beautiful ring hunni! 

Hope you're doing OK after yesterday lovely..

----------


## Paula

Im fine, just tired

----------


## Jaquaia

So pretty!!!

----------


## magie06

That's a beautiful ring. (Lucky you).

----------


## Paula

I am very lucky  :(blush): . Si was so sweet, Id told him this morning we needed to pick it up and I wanted to go after he finished golf. He was really late getting home so I was all ready to shout at him when he said hed been busy and produced my ring! And now hes lying down in a darkened room lol

----------


## Suzi

Aww! That's so lovely!

----------


## Angie

That is so pretty and bless Si xx

----------


## OldMike

Beautiful ring Paula you really are a special lady.

----------


## Suzi

How are you feeling lovely? You OK?

----------


## Paula

Si took me out this afternoon, which has both cheered me up and worn me out lol  :O: . Im ok

----------


## Angie

Glad you have cheered up huni try and rest now though xx

----------


## Suzi

Glad you got treated lovely x

----------


## Paula

Mum and dad have now left the frozen wastes of Northumberland and are southerners again! Woohoo!!!!!!!

----------


## Jaquaia

:(party):  :(party):  :(party):

----------

Paula (31-10-17)

----------


## Suzi

I'm so thrilled for you! Welcome back to Southerners Land Mr and Mrs Paula's Mum and Dad!

----------

Paula (01-11-17)

----------


## Paula

So, my katie has herself in a wonderful predicament. She has been looking for work and her first interview, she gets the job. She tried to hand her notice in on Sunday but her boss refused her resignation and told her theyd been getting together a new role as Assistant Manager which they planned for her to take on. She works for a hair and beauty salon that also has a retail shop to it - where shes been working as a sales assistant. She had a meeting with her boss yesterday which gave her lots more info on the job and she has an interview with Head Office this Friday. Shes over the moon as the job sounds exactly her thing  :): 

The other job shes been offered is a telephone based sales job for a tech company. Theres a good career path for those who do well, the hours are 9-5 (no shifts like she does do) and its good pay for a 19 yo. She was supposed to be starting next Monday.

The problem is this. Even though she is obviously excited about the promotion with her current employer, her dad and step mum have spent hours arguing with her, telling her shes much safer taking the tech role, that its riskier staying where she is, that she needs to have a proper plan at her age blah blah blah. Im furious but also proud shes stood her ground. Shes so upset about it all though. Its so hypocritical of her dad - he swanned around with his career until his mid 30s. Hes got a good job now but hates his job and, at 48, its too late for him to have a career he enjoys. Katie loves what she does and now she knows she can have a decent career with it, its all she wanted.

----------


## Suzi

Wow! Congratulations to Katie! That's flipping well awesome! 
I'd be furious too! At the end of the day it's her life and if she wanted to work in McDonalds then she should be allowed to do what makes her happy - life's too short! I'd go with the promotion at work if I was her, they obviously have spotted her potential and are willing to support her and develop her skill set. 
Well done Katie!

----------

Angie (01-11-17),Paula (01-11-17)

----------


## magie06

If it were me, I'd take  the promotion at work. If it's what she likes then stick with that. The other job doesn't know her and in my opinion would be a bad move for her. Life is short. Do what she likes.

----------

Angie (01-11-17),Suzi (01-11-17)

----------


## Angie

I agree with Suzi and Magie xx

----------


## Paula

Spent a lovely day with mum - went to hobby craft this morning then spent the rest of the day doing a craft project for her sisters Christmas lunch. Then saw dad for an hour. Though I fell asleep mid crafts lol

I did have a moment though. My friend set up a massive WhatsApp group to keep everyone up to date on her daughters c section (not as odd as it sounds, the baby has a serious heart defect). My ex friend was in the group and I got a shock when I saw her post. Even after all this time it hurts

----------


## Suzi

It's going to hurt love. It's the same as grief.... You have to give it time and be kind to yourself.

----------

Angie (02-11-17),Paula (03-11-17)

----------


## Paula

Katies been confirmed as the new Assistant Manager. She is over the moon  :): 

In other news, I spent the morning at the board meeting for the charity Id been asked to become a Trustee of. All I will say is, having listened to them all for 2 1/2 hours, they desperately need me. Im not bragging lol but, as an organisation dedicated to providing information and support to anyone affected by disability in the area, mental health was not even briefly mentioned the whole time. According to my friend, whos the vice chair and asked me to consider doing this, until a year ago, their literature lumped mental health in with learning difficulties!

----------

Suzi (03-11-17)

----------


## Jaquaia

You will be awesome!

----------


## Suzi

Jaq's right, you will be awesome!

Well done Katie!

----------


## Paula

Oh my, I was tired last night. Sometimes this juggling act of having a life vs looking after my health is tough. Theres been so much going on and Ive done too much but I wanted/needed to do it all. Still, all I have to do this weekend is have my hair done and sort out some bits for Sis birthday on Tuesday so hopefully Ill be able to catch up  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Make sure you do get resting a priority love.

----------

Paula (04-11-17)

----------


## OldMike

Si's birthday on Tuesday hope you got Mr Sparkles something nice  :):

----------


## Paula

Actually, our pampering break in December conveniently falls exactly midway between his and my birthdays so thats birthday presents sorted  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Fantastic!

----------


## magie06

How are you feeling now?

----------


## Paula

Tired, brain is very woolly today

----------


## magie06

Go to bed so.

----------


## Suzi

How are you today lovely?

----------


## OldMike

Morning Paula just popped by to leave you one of these  :(bear):

----------


## Angie

Hey hunni how are you?

----------


## Paula

Eugh. Sore, achy, listless, low, tired of pain, tearful. Otherwise, great

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni x  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

:(bear):  :(bear):  :(bear):  Anything I can do love?

----------


## Paula

Nope, Im just having a blip - I think waiting for the neurology appt is taking its toll. Ill get through

----------


## Angie

Is that a long time off yet hunni ?

----------


## Suzi

I'm not surprised it's taking it's toll, you must be besides yourself with worry.

----------


## Paula

> Is that a long time off yet hunni ?


I dont know yet




> I'm not surprised it's taking it's toll, you must be besides yourself with worry.


Im trying very hard not to but its always on my mind and thats exhausting

----------


## Suzi

It really is... Maybe you could talk about it more and maybe that'll help?

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> It really is... Maybe you could talk about it more and maybe that'll help?


Theres not an awful lot to say apart from Id just got over my BP scare only to discover Im having neuro symptoms. Ive had an urgent MRI but am getting nowhere with neurology so am constantly fretting over what, if anything, is wrong. And I cant have a massage or acupuncture so my neck, shoulders, lower back and coccyx are really hurting.

----------


## Suzi

Sorry for being naive, but why can't you have a massage? Can you rest in a bath?
I'm so cross for you that you have to wait so long for the neuro appointment.  I assume you're calling them every day?

----------


## Paula

Because I cant lie on my front, I have a neck and head massage and, as we dont know what the problem is with my head, its sensible to avoid that area (if Id had a client with the same problems back when I was a therapist, Id have said the same). Acupuncture can stimulate all sorts of systems within the body so, again, not wise to go there right now.

----------


## Suzi

That makes so much sense..... Is there anything else you can do to relax a bit?

----------


## Paula

Im trying to relax I promise  :O: . Still, its Sis birthday tomorrow so were spending the day together

----------


## Suzi

Good! I hope he has a wonderful birthday!

----------

Paula (06-11-17)

----------


## Angie

Have a wonderful day tmorrow hunni and happy birthday to Si for us xx

----------

Paula (06-11-17)

----------


## magie06

Will you wish Si a happy birthday for today please. Is it a significant birthday this year?

----------


## Paula

> Will you wish Si a happy birthday for today please. Is it a significant birthday this year?


Only that hes officially late 40s now lol - hes 47

----------


## OldMike

Happy birthday Si, now he's passed his mid-forties he can officially be called old so hope you got him a pipe, cardi and furry slippers for his birthday so he can happily while away his later years in front of a roaring log fire  :O:   :(rofl):

----------

Paula (07-11-17),Suzi (07-11-17)

----------


## Paula

Weve been to the cinema today and gone out for a meal this evening. It was a lovely day  :): . Mind you, Im knackered lol

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had a lovely day together!

----------


## Paula

Ive got a meeting with the Disability Forum (BDDF) on 21 Nov. My friend (whos the Vice Chair) has sent over details of the plans for me (other than Mental Health) - the fb and twitter pages need tweaking and they want me to run them.  They also plan to set up a community support forum attached to the website and want me to run that. They also need someone to manage the membership which includes individual and corporate. It does sound a lot but they have a paid adminstrator so I wouldnt be alone.

Today, however, Im exhausted so it really sounds a lot. Im taking it easy so I know itll pass

----------


## magie06

There must be something in the air. There seems to be a lot of treacle about today! I've my jobs done and I only have to go out later to pick Aisling up. Thank goodness.

----------


## Suzi

That does sound a huge amount! Please be careful about agreeing to take on too many things - you know as well as I do how things can get added to that list too....

----------


## Paula

this afternoon has got away from me. Im still so tired, cant get warm so am wrapped up in a shawl, I ache and just feel woolly itms. Id given myself today as a catch up on energy but might have to extend that into tomorrow at this rate.  I forget CRPS causes fatigue and short term memory loss and then a day like today happens

----------


## purplefan

I am sorry you had such a rotten day Paula. Keeping you in my prayers.  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

I really think you might have to allow yourself a few days to just "be" itms?

----------


## Paula

Im being careful today too. Mum might pop over later but thats it. Were at my brothers tomorrow (and with his 4 teenage sons) and bro is going to talk me through some fb and Twitter stuff for me to think about for bddf as he has his own competitions website inc fb, instagram and Twitter so is perfectly qualified to help

----------


## OldMike

Not wanting to appear a total doofus (word of the day  :(giggle):  ) what does bddf mean  :): 

Paula I hope your mum pops round and you can have a good ol' mother and daughter chit chat  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Bddf is the charity that has asked me to consider being a Trustee  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Just be careful that you don't take on too much love...

----------


## Paula

Moi?  :O:

----------


## Paula

Aaarrrggghh my boiler has stopped working. Weve got no heating and no hot water .... theres an engineer coming out sometime before midnight

----------


## Jaquaia

Narrows it down!!!

----------


## Suzi

Oh bugger! I hope you've told them that you're disabled and that you need to be a priority!

----------


## Paula

I did thankfully. And theyve been, Fixed it and gone! Ah warmth  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo!

----------

Paula (10-11-17)

----------


## Angie

Glad its sorted I so remember no heating and hot water when I moved in here as we had no electricity for 2 weeks so no boiler either no lights no cooker was using camping stoves and camping lights glad that it is sorted

----------


## OldMike

Cool or rather hot  :(giggle):  that your hot water and heating is sorted, last thing you need at this time of year is boiler failure.  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Have been over to my brothers today as its his stepsons 15th. Had the most amazing homemade cake - three sponges, chocolate, vanilla and toffee with salted caramel butter icing and giant buttons nom nom.

----------


## OldMike

I'm so jealous all that cake  :(party):  hope you brought some cake home too  :O:

----------


## Paula

Oh crap, I meant to for katie but forgot :/

Edit: I took, for me, a big step today. My Christmas tree is the nicest fake one Ive ever seen but I bought it second hand years ago from my ex best friend that broke my heart. Last year i was still too upset and raw to change it but Ive just ordered myself a new one so this last reminder can get dumped in the bin!

----------


## Jaquaia

Go you! It's fab that you've taken that step to protect yourself  :Panda:

----------

Paula (11-11-17)

----------


## Suzi

That's amazing news!! I'm pleased you are looking after you....

----------

Paula (11-11-17)

----------


## magie06

It sounds like today was a good day. TV tonight, strictly and then casualty. Then Miss go to bed early.

----------

Paula (11-11-17)

----------


## purplefan

Hope your day is a good one Paula.

----------


## Suzi

How are you today?

----------


## Paula

Grumpy - Sis gone away for a couple 9f days and Im waiting in for the boiler engineer for its annual service  :O:  otherwise, fine

----------


## magie06

I'm actually waiting on the boiler man to call too. He was to come on Friday to do a service for us but had 2 emergency calls to do and didn't get back on time to do us. He called and said that it will be next week before he can call. Good job it's only a service and that the boiler is still working or we could be freezing. This weekend is the coldest that we've had so far.

----------


## OldMike

Hope the boilerman sorts your pipes, tubes and fittings  :O:  Mike behave you're 70 not 7  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  Mike! 

Where's Si gone? Anywhere nice? I hope that means you're not pushing yourself too hard and are getting some rest in too. 
Hope the boilerman arrives soon and it's all easy!

----------


## Paula

Hes not been yet and Ive heard nothing but they did say up to 6pm. 
Sis gone to a hotel with some mates to play golf for 2 days. Actually Im quite relaxed - Katies at her boyfriends recovering from the worst hangover of her life and jess has been holed up in her bedroom so its peaceful lol

----------


## Suzi

Lol! Take away too I hope so you don't have to cook!

----------


## Paula

Almost, ribs that take 10 mins in microwave  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Fabulous!  :):

----------


## magie06

At last Strictly is on. I wonder who will go out this evening.

----------


## EJ

It's Ruth and Anton. Johnnie stays in xx

----------


## Suzi

Blackpool next week! YAY!

How are you today lovely? What've you got planned?

----------


## Paula

Morning! So far this morning, Jess overslept, Katie had left a glass on the side of the bath which I knocked into the bath and smashed it, the cleaners cried on my shoulder (shes just lost her mum) and the cat weed on the bath mat. So today Im going to hide away and hope the world doesnt notice me  :(giggle):

----------


## OldMike

At least the cat didn't poop on your bathmat that has to be a plus, you see every cloud has a silver lining  :O: 

I'll just hug your problems better Paula  :(bear):

----------

Paula (13-11-17)

----------


## Suzi

What a great start to the day! Hope the rest of it has been calmer and easier...

----------


## Paula

It did and hubbys home now so even better  :):  and Jess is in a good mood with me cos I decided to have McDonalds!

----------


## magie06

Sending lots of hugs pet. You need them and deserve them.  :Panda:

----------

Paula (13-11-17)

----------


## Suzi

Glad it got easier love. xx

----------


## purplefan

You sound really upbeat paula. So glad things are a bit better for you and you handled the crisis really well. Anyway long may it continue.

----------


## magie06

How are you today?

----------


## Suzi

Are you having a lovely day?

----------


## Paula

Im meeting my new housegroup tonight. After recent experiences, Im a little nervous. Still, in true Church of England form, and as its a completely new housegroup in the church, were meeting each other over mountains (probably) of food  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Hope you have a brilliant time lovely.

----------


## Paula

Housegroup was ok. I was extremely twitchy, mind you, so am tired. I cant rest too much today as Im seeing mum then out with a friend tonight.  Everyone I met last night was lovely though I think Im going to be at loggerheads with one very intense young man who has some pretty strong views and actually admitted that he purposefully plays devils advocate in discussion all the time.

----------


## Suzi

At least you know where you stand with him! Glad it went well lovely. 

Hope you have a lovely time with Mum and going out tonight. Tomorrow marked as a rest day?

----------


## Paula

Rest tomorrow, yes  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Proper rest? Like binging on box set rest?

----------


## Paula

There is nothing in my diary .....

----------


## Suzi

Awesome!  :):

----------


## Paula

I woke up this morning with this. This is my *good* ankle  :@: 


best free image hosting sites

----------


## Suzi

What have you done with it? "Just" overdone it?

----------


## Paula

I have no idea. Though its starting to ache now. Ah well, Ill just keep it up for a while

----------


## Suzi

R.I.C.E. It  - you know what you're doing.... 

Apart from that, how's the resting going?

----------


## Paula

I slept late, have done little all day as Ive been keeping my foot up. So I think Ive been a good girl  :O:

----------


## Angie

How is your foot today hunni ?

----------


## Paula

Less swollen than it was. I think Ive just twisted it

----------


## Suzi

Still no news about your neuro appointment? 

Glad your foot is less swollen lovely. What's on the agenda for today?

----------


## Paula

Still no news but if there was a major problem theyd have contacted me by now - so Ive decided not to worry about it  :O: 

Rest today. I got up at 7.30 and have dosed through the whole morning so obviously Im not recovered yet lol. Si and Jess are going to see Justice League and Im not fussed so will leave them to it.

----------


## Suzi

Justice League looks awesome  :O:  

Glad you're resting lovely. Make sure you continue to do so  :O:

----------


## OldMike

Speaking of foots  :(giggle):  that reminds me of a joke.

The dam busters could drop a bomb with an accuracy of a foot, so the dam busters were flying over a dam and drop a bomb, a cry comes up from the ground _"FOOT OFF"_  :(rofl): 

I'm sorry I'll get my hat and coat.  :(giggle): 

After that little joke time to get serious  :O:  I'm glad your foot is less swollen is it something you've done  or is it a CRPS flare up? (think I've got that right).

Whatever the cause I'll hug it better, eeps that sounds rather pervy, being a foot hugger that is  :(rofl): 

Look after yourself Paula and get better soon  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Thanks Mike  :):  and yes CRPS flare up is the right term. Im hoping its not that though - I do think its sprained as Im getting twinges when I accidentally twist it. So, hopefully, itll be back to normal soon

----------


## Suzi

Ahh, maybe you just need to rest it a bit more?  :O:

----------

Paula (18-11-17)

----------


## Paula

Sitting here with ice on my ankle but busting for a wee. What a dilemma .....

----------


## Jaquaia

Bucket?  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

:P:  ...

----------


## Suzi

Did you solve your dilemma?

----------


## Paula

I had to get up lol. 

Im struggling today, Ive been in a lot of pain, and still am, and am very tearful

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni xx  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Massive gentle hugs gorgeous  :Panda:   :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Ankle is still very swollen .........

----------


## OldMike

I've got my doctor's hat on here (well my flat cap  :(giggle):  ) all your foot looks swollen and yet there is no bruising, hopefully it'll improve over the next couple of days  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Thank you Mike  :Kiss:

----------


## Suzi

OO Ouchy! Are you drinking enough? Is it worth talking to your Dr/physio?

----------


## Paula

Im drinking loads, I always do (and not always wine  :O: ). Ill give it a few days before I call the dr. Im sure its just a sprain and normally I wouldnt worry but when you already have one leg compromised, its a touch difficult walking  :(giggle): 

Ive got my meeting with the charity tomorrow. I spent ages yesterday preparing for it so Im quite relaxed about it at the moment

----------


## Suzi

You only need to make your way in and they will know you'll be perfect..

----------


## Paula

:Kiss:

----------


## Suzi

What time is your meeting? Thinking of you today.

----------


## OldMike

Hope all goes well with your meeting today Paula  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Thanks guys. Its at 1

I iced and elevated my ankle for a couple of hours last night and the swellings gone down almost to normal - hallelujah!

----------


## Paula

Meeting went very well.  They _really_ want me on board from what they were saying. Im absolutely knackered now mind you!

----------


## Suzi

I told you they would!!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Of course they wanted you on board because you're awesome  :(nod):

----------

Paula (22-11-17)

----------


## Paula

Yesterday took its toll. I was updating my Xmas lists (and had a bit of a nightmare that meant recreating some of them) and couldnt remember my brothers stepsons name or my best friends mums name - who Ive known since I was 11!

----------


## Suzi

I've had a similar day... (hugs) Hope you get some resting in now love.

----------

Paula (22-11-17)

----------


## Paula

all change today with my parents move - issues with the house they were buying means that today theyve pulled out of that purchase and had an offer accepted on another property. Hopefully, it wont delay things too much - particularly as theyre staying with my brother and, close as we all are, 4 adults and 4 teenage boys in one house has its challenges  :O: 

We had a call from the hospital whove had a cancellation which means Jess will be having her ear surgery on 11 December. .

----------


## Angie

Blimey they have had a time of it, aww bless Jess but it means its sorted quicker for her aswell

----------


## Paula

Yeh it will. But weve had to do some real encouraging to get her to agree to the op. She wanted to put it off as its nasty and with a 3 month full recovery time

----------


## Angie

Oh bless her can understand her wanting to put it off though xx

----------


## Suzi

Are they still moving to the IOW? Must be a nightmare with being messed about.. 

Is Jess OK about it? Have you talked to college? I'm not surprised she's scared. It's a big op isn't it? 

So, have you managed to get any rest at all?

----------


## Paula

Yes, theyre still moving to IOW but its been a stressful few days. This is why I hate moving house!

Jess isnt ok about it but knows its got to be done. As theyre all but taking her outer ear off, shes very worried about scars though the dr told her theyd but behind the ear. And she doesnt like surgery, who does? So shes nervous.

Rest has been a non starter today but tomorrow will be better

----------


## Suzi

I hate moving too! I'm glad that it's all sorted - maybe the new house was meant to be this way? 
I really feel for Jess. It sounds like a horrible op, but she's really brave! Does that mean 3 months at home recovering or will she be able to carry on at college etc? 

Rest tomorrow, please love...

----------


## Paula

She needs to be at home for 2 weeks then gradual recovery.  Thankfully, its just before the Christmas break so she will miss less days. She was saying earlier about not being allowed to go on a plane for 3 months - not that she had any flight plans anyway  :O: . Theyre building her a new ear drum so its delicate.

----------


## Suzi

I think it's fascinating and absolutely awe inspiring what can be done. It's amazing. At least she'll be at home recovering and will have time to focus on healing.

----------


## OldMike

Poor Jess it's the waiting that gets to you for things like operations, once she gets her ear sorted and can begin the recovery process then it should all start to get better.

----------


## magie06

The worst thing is the waiting. It's going to seem like months before the 11th of December. The only thing that you can do is try to act as normal as possible. 
How is your ankle? I hope the swelling has gone completely and that it's a bit easier to get around. Thinking of you and just letting you know that I missed you during the week.

----------


## Paula

Ankles good, ta, after 2 hours of icing (which I should have done in the first place  :O: )

Its so good to see you !

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing today Mrs Sparkles?

----------


## OldMike

Hi Miss Sparkles, er I mean Princess Sparkles please forgive me for addressing you as a commoner and not addressing you with the full regal splendor you truly deserve, please don't put me in the stocks for such an oversight your highness  :O:   :(giggle): 

I'm glad your ankle is improving.  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Ooo I like Princess Sparkles! You are forgiven Commoner Mike  :O:

----------

OldMike (25-11-17)

----------


## Paula

> How are you doing today Mrs Sparkles?


Sorry, Suzi, completely missed this when I replied to Mike  :(blush): . Im good, especially as, after 2 years of plumbers looking at my broken en suite toilet, shaking their heads, muttering and not coming back to us, we finally have it fixed!

----------


## Suzi

That's OK, I was just taking it personally and ended in the corner crying........ or not. Glad that you're good lovely. Well done for the en suite being fixed - what caused it?

----------


## Paula

:(rofl): . The problem was simple but the loo is built in to the wall and it was impossible to get at. And a plumber came a few weeks ago, made it worse then never came back to us!

----------


## Paula

Despite talking about it for years, now that it might be happening soon Ive suddenly got twitchy about moving house. Partly, I think, because I still love my house and, if it wasnt for my health, I wouldnt want to move. Partly because mum and dad are having such nightmares with their move, its scaring me a little. Id forgotten how hellish the process is ......

----------


## Suzi

I can understand that. I hate, hate, hate moving house. You'd stay local to where you are I'd assume? Are you actively looking or just thinking about it atm?

----------


## Paula

Were sorting out stuff that needs decorating to prepare the house to go on the market, now that Si has a perm job. I cant even begin to think about how Im going to manage viewings .....

----------


## OldMike

> Were sorting out stuff that needs decorating to prepare the house to go on the market, now that Si has a perm job. I cant even begin to think about how Im going to manage viewings .....


Just read that as Si has a perm(anent wave), I thought he'll be having a blue rinse next  :(giggle): 

Glad the loo is sorted.

Cue a joke:
The loo was stolen from the local police station. After investigation the police have nothing to go on  :(giggle): 

I'm lucky I've only moved house once and then I was only 13, I left my old house and went to school and returned to my new house (new house it is 57 years old as was built 1960 which was when we moved in).

You may have mentioned it but have you seen a prospective new house you'd like to move in to?

----------


## Paula

No particular house, it just has to be easier for me to live in .... Ive actually lived in 10 different houses in the first (almost) 44 years of my life. Ive lived in this house for 14 years, over double the amount of time Ive lived anywhere else because I love the house and never wanted to move again.

----------


## magie06

A house is made from bricks and stone,
A home is made from love alone. 

No matter where you move to you will make your house into a loving home for you and your family.

----------

OldMike (26-11-17),Paula (25-11-17),Suzi (25-11-17)

----------


## Suzi

> A house is made from bricks and stone,
> A home is made from love alone. 
> 
> No matter where you move to you will make your house into a loving home for you and your family.


Magie, that's beautiful.

----------


## Paula

Thank you, Magie, that has really helped  :): 

Out of nowhere my hand seriously flared tonight - so much that Im struggling to use my crutches. And its freezing cold. But itll pass

----------


## EJ

I agree it's freezing cold and just come in. I hope your hand improves Paula xx

----------


## magie06

It's freezing here too. About 2 degrees when we were out earlier. Can you get to bed early and rest your arm?

----------


## Paula

Ah yes, sorry I wasn t clear (though it is cold). Because my condition is nerves getting their signals crossed, one of the symptoms is extreme changes in temperature of the affected area - either really hot or abnormally cold. Normally I have the heat but tonight it was cold and blue ....

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Hope your hand is out of flare - and yes I appreciate that it takes longer than a night for the flare to stop, but a bit of wishful thinking didn't do anyone any harm!

----------


## Paula

Still in flare but I can at least walk on it after a fashion

Watching Trading Places  :):

----------


## Suzi

TV has been commandeered by my Princesses who are currently watching Moana (again)!

----------


## Paula

Love Moana  :):

----------


## Suzi

So do I!

----------


## OldMike

I do to (love Moana) but fell asleep just before the end (the perils of getting old)  :O:

----------


## Suzi

So you haven't seen the ending? Get thee to a download place and watch the ending!

----------

OldMike (26-11-17)

----------


## Paula

^^^wss

----------


## magie06

How are you doing this evening? Can I do anything for you?

----------


## Paula

Im ok, just going to have a quiet evening nursing my hand lol

----------


## Suzi

Aww hunni, I wish I could take the pain away....

----------


## Paula

Is what it is  :O: . Sis been great today and mum came over for a chat so a nice day regardless.

----------


## Suzi

> Is what it is .


You been listening to me? Lol... 

Glad it was a good day though lovely x

----------


## magie06

I'm so glad that today wasn't too bad. It makes such a difference when people call to pass the time. I hope that you are able to sleep with your arm in spasm and it's not too uncomfortable for you.

----------


## Paula

Im feeling very disappointed  :=(: . Marti Pellow (who I adore) is at my local theatre in June next year and I was going to go with my best friend. Only shes in a wheelchair and they insist on us having a carer each. Thats not doable, I dont think .....

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Surely that's some kind of discrimination?

----------


## Paula

Its because they need to make sure we both have help in case of evacuation, which I can understand. So Ive bitten the bullet and paid for the two of us and for (50% discount) two carers. He was my hero as a teenager so I cant miss him coming to my home town!

----------


## Flo

Hi Paula!....is mum living near you now? If so, how wonderful.  Which group does Marti Pellow belong to? I'm wracking my brains trying to remember, but he came up in conversation the other day. It's good that you've managed to get 2 carers. It'll put your mind at rest too, so I hope you enjoy it! xx

----------


## Suzi

> It’s because they need to make sure we both have help in case of evacuation, which I can understand. So I’ve bitten the bullet and paid for the two of us and for (50% discount) two carers. He was my hero as a teenager so I can’t miss him coming to my home town!


That's so cool! I'm glad you're going!

----------

Paula (29-11-17)

----------


## Paula

> Hi Paula!....is mum living near you now? If so, how wonderful.  Which group does Marti Pellow belong to? I'm wracking my brains trying to remember, but he came up in conversation the other day. It's good that you've managed to get 2 carers. It'll put your mind at rest too, so I hope you enjoy it! xx


Hey lovely  :): . Mum and dad are moving to the aisle of Wight so only an hour or so away! Theyve left Northumberland but havent yet bought their new place so theyre staying at my brothers for now - just 5 mins away  :(party):

----------

OldMike (29-11-17)

----------


## Suzi

Morning Paula - how are you feeling today?

----------


## Paula

Im good, ta. Had Housegroup last night and was in a lot of pain but I managed to stay til the end  :):

----------


## Suzi

Was it better?

----------


## Paula

Yeah...

----------


## magie06

Have you any plans for today?

----------


## Suzi

> Yeah...


You sure? You don't sound convinced...

----------


## magie06

I think it's great news that you are getting to go to your concert. Lucky you. How are you today?

----------


## Paula

> I think it's great news that you are getting to go to your concert. Lucky you. How are you today?


Tired. Housegroup last night, a friend visited today and mum and dad were over this afternoon.




> You sure? You don't sound convinced...


Theres some strong characters at housegroup so it could be interesting but theyre all very nice. Time will tell


Jess saw her ENT consultant today and had her pre op. Theres skin growing over her damaged eardrum so theyll be cutting and lazering to sort that out. Theyll take cartilage from other parts of her ear to create a replacement eardrum and theyll need to move the little bones (anvil etc) around- why, I dont know. Itll take up to 3 hours but she will be able to come home the same day. Her ear will be packed for 10 days

----------


## magie06

That's a long time under anaesthetic. But they sounds like they know what they are doing. I'm sure she's a bit nervous about it all now. Just over a week to go.

----------


## Suzi

That sounds like a massive op.. I really, really feel for her.

----------


## Paula

I think Im more nervous than she is  :O:

----------


## selena

Keep faith, I'm really sorry and may God help that everything passes well.

----------


## Paula

Jess is doing her normal, shes stressed and worried so Im getting it in the neck. This morning, she yelled at me because were not going anywhere Christmas Day. Sis promised to talk to her ....

----------


## Suzi

Where does she want to go for Christmas Day?

----------


## OldMike

I was always happy with a quiet family Christmas, eat way to much and fall asleep in the afternoon  :O: 

Sounds like a very long and delicate op that Jess is having and I hope it all goes well *crosses everything*

----------


## Paula

> Where does she want to go for Christmas Day?


Anywhere cos its boring at home. We always spend Christmas Day at home because its more relaxed. Her main issue is that, after her op, shes going to be limited wrt company/groups of people so that the risk of an infection that could cause earache is reduced. We will try to convince her to have an occasional friend around

I had a horrible day yesterday.  Both kids hanged up on me cos I told them Jess couldnt give her pills to Katie. Katie has an implant which mucks up her periods. Every few months shes put on the pill for a couple of months. Shes on her break but has bad period pains so decided it would be a good idea to take some of jess rather than calling the doctor .... neither of them believed me when I told them it was illegal and potentially dangerous. And Jess didnt get that the doctor wouldnt give her her repeats a month early and wasnt likely to believe shed dropped them down the loo. So, anyway, I had both of them yelling at me over text at the same time.

Im feeling battered

----------


## Suzi

Oh sweetheart I'm sorry..... Are things more settled this morning?

----------


## Paula

At the moment but I havent seen much of them. Off soon to a vip event with our local, independent jewellers with Katie - mulled wine, mince pies and sparklies :):

----------


## Suzi

That sounds lovely! Have fun!

----------


## Paula

Had a lovely time with Katie, bought myself a couple of bracelets, bought Katie some earrings as her last Christmas present and we also had lunch at the tea rooms  :): . Got home to Jess being all sweetness and light!

Christmas tree going up this afternoon

----------


## Jaquaia

Fancy doing mine? I'm trying to avoid it!

Glad you had a lovely time  :Panda:

----------


## magie06

It sounds like you had a lovely day.

----------


## Suzi

Does sound like a lovely day! Hope it's ending well x

----------


## Paula

Ha! Every year I forget how bossy katie is over Christmas decorations  :O: . Still, its done now

----------


## Jaquaia

Can you send her to do mine? The lights are 52m long...talk about a cock up on my part!

----------


## Suzi

OMG I'd love those! I love Christmassing the house, and the windows and the hedges....

----------


## Angie

Sounds like a lovely day hunni x

----------


## magie06

How was the rest of your weekend?

----------


## Paula

It was fine Magie, thanks. Just had my mum and dad pop over - Im now very exhausted, my dads not a sit down and have a quiet chat sort of person  :O:

----------


## Suzi

But you'd not have him any other way....  :O:

----------


## Paula

True  :O:

----------


## OldMike

I've noticed a lot of winking goes on all over this thread are we a load of winkers?  :O:  just saying  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

I love a good wink  :O:  How are you today Paula? Resting?

----------


## Paula

> I love a good wink  How are you today Paula? Resting?


Not so much. Been over to the Drs to sort out my medical exemption prescription chargess certificate. Been to the chemist, the shops, am sorting out my Christmas cards and I am hoping to finish my cross stitch. Im also waiting from a call from the GP as my ankles swollen again and I think its to do with my BP meds. ......and my hand is hurting

But I am watching Grease  :(inlove):

----------


## Paula

My hand is in agony, right up my arm too. I can barely see straight with pain

----------


## magie06

:Panda:

----------


## Angie

Oh huni hope that your hand goes down quick and your ankle xx

----------


## Suzi

Hope you enjoyed Grease love! The rest of it sounds really busy!

Have you managed to relieve at least some of the the pain?

----------


## Paula

Still in A lot of pain but adjusting. Spoke to the gp, Im going to halve my amlodipine dose and keep an eye on my bp and the ankle and see what happens.

----------


## Suzi

:(bear):  That's a pita...

----------


## Paula

2 doses of reduced dose bp meds in and bp is reasonably ok (peaked yesterday at 147/94) and no swelling other than normal CRPS swelling.

Im out with mum this afternoon and tomorrow Si and I go off for the weekend  :(party): 

Jess has her op on Monday but shes got a sore throat. Because its an ear op, theres no way theyll do it if theres any chance shes got an infection so Ive kept her off college today in the hopes she just needs some sleep and will be ok.

----------


## Angie

Have a good day today hunni and a good weekend with Si, hope Jess' throat clears up quickly xx

----------


## Suzi

Hope Jess's throat clears up fast! Hope you've had a great day with Mum.
You all packed ready for your weekend away?

----------


## Paula

Ill pack in the morning. Had a lovely time with mum at a garden centre that had created dozens of little grottos - it was magical  :):  I bought a Christmas firescreen which I adore! They also had this Christmas village set up full of mechanical toys - Ferris wheel, Santa sleigh etc and it was just exquisite

----------

OldMike (11-12-17)

----------


## Suzi

I love your fireguard! What a lovely little village!  :):

----------


## Angie

Love the fireguard and the village looks gorgeous aswell

----------


## Paula

Well, hello all! Am back from my very lovely weekend with my gorgeous hubby! We rested, chatted, ate, drank (a bit, Im such a lightweight nowadays lol) and just generally had a chilled weekend. The kids didnt burn the house down in our absence either  :O: 

Jess has her op today and will be going down to theatre any time soon. Thankfully, we rang the hospital Friday about her missing voice and they were ok with the op going ahead as long as she didnt have a temperature. Which she doesnt. So Im at home, waiting on tenterhooks. Si and Jess just rang me - shes on the kids ward and, though 16, is still very tiny. So she was asked to do some colouring in of a Christmas bauble. I was crying with laughter! Especially as she actually did it!

Weve had a bit of snow here but, as were on a hill and often are a couple of degrees colder than the rest of the town, less than 5 minutes away theres no snow apparently!

----------


## Suzi

Any news on Jess? 

Glad you and Si had a good weekend. I'm glad you had the time to reconnect...

----------


## OldMike

Glad you had a great weekend Paula. hope all goes well with Jess's op, there ain't nothing wrong with colouring your baubles  :O:

----------


## Paula

Shes just gone into recovery. It went fine but they found one of the bones in her ear was eroded so they e fitted her with a prosthetic. This should hopefully deal with her hearing loss.  And shell have an mri in 12-18 months to check its all ok

Si called me and I promptly burst into tears, mind you ......

----------


## magie06

Thank goodness everything went so well. Still thinking of you.

----------


## Suzi

I'm so glad it all went well! How cool is it that they've got a prosthetic that could be fitted straight away. Well done Jess! Is she coming home tonight?

----------


## Paula

Theyve moved her from the day surgery unit to the teenagers ward as the unit closes at 5pm. Theyre going to see how she goes over the next hour or so and make a decision on whether she can come home tonight

----------


## Suzi

Sounds sensible.

----------


## Paula

Jess got home about 7pm yesterday. Shes very sore, very grumpy and really wants to wash her hair!  For those who arent squeamish, heres the wound .....


https://ibb.co/dSvREb

----------


## OldMike

I am squeamish and the wound isn't as bad as I imagined, hopefully it'll heal quickly with Jess being so young, I'm sure she'll soon be back to her usual chirpy self.  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Ongoing dvla Saga - tomorrow I have to go to an optician (again) to have a visual field test to see if I can see. Plus Ive just had to complete and send back _another_ form to DVLA - I think its the 4th one Ive had to complete, all asking very similar questions. Who knows when theyre going to decide if I can drive? ........

----------


## Suzi

Is that still going on???? Blimey, you'd think that there was enough other things for them to be faffing about... 

The wound looks much better and more subtle than I was expecting tbh. That should heal and not be noticeable at all! How's she doing today?

----------


## Paula

Shes very moody and being difficult about taking painkillers.

----------


## Suzi

Oh..... Not taking them regularly?

----------


## Paula

No, apparently she was told to take them if she needs them. Me pointing out I know how to manage painkillers fell on deaf *ahem* ears

----------


## Suzi

Oh... Why would they tell her that when it's much better to keep on top of post op pain? 

Hope she's doing well and being kinder to everyone today lovely.

----------


## OldMike

I s'pose they are erring on the side of caution when it comes to taking painkillers, I think I'd take them regularly though.

Hope Jess is less grumpy and a bit brighter today.

----------


## Paula

Shes voluntarily taking the painkillers now so I think the anaesthetic has worn off. She described it as throbbing right the way inside her ear which does not sound pleasant. Were supposed to clean around the stitches but she really doesnt want me anywhere near them so Im leaving it for now - shes on antibiotics so she shouldnt get an infection.

----------


## Suzi

Poor thing! Could you get a practise nurse to take a look and talk about cleaning it?

----------


## Paula

Ill try again tomorrow, shes a sensible lass so shell get her head round it. 

In different news, Im now an official trustee for the Basingstoke & District Disability Forum  :O: 

In yet more news, I had my dvla Opticians appointment. I passed with flying colours and theyll let dvla know Im cleared to drive (optically).

----------

Jaquaia (14-12-17),OldMike (14-12-17),S deleted (13-12-17)

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo!!! Those are awesome bits of news! Congratulations!

----------

Paula (13-12-17)

----------


## Jaquaia

You will be fab as a trustee!

----------


## magie06

Congratulations on your news. You must be delighted.

----------


## OldMike

Congrats on becoming a trustee and double good news you're now free to drive woohoo  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

How are you today? How's Jess?

----------


## Paula

Jess is ok. Still in pain but in good spirits  :): 

Im having one of those days when side effects of the massive amount of meds I takes over - woozy and dodgy stomach. Ill be fine, just got to ride it out

----------


## OldMike

Paula just received a card from our very own Princess Sparkles & family which now takes takes pride of place on my mantlepiece  :Panda: 

I'm glad Jess is in good spirits  :):  sorry to hear you've got a dodgy tum, hope you soon start to feel better  :(bear):

----------

Paula (14-12-17)

----------


## magie06

Received your card this morning. Thank you for thinking of me.

----------


## Paula

I ordered a few dresses to try on which arrived today. I normally go for prints because they disguise the lumps and bumps but my husband told me he preferred the slinky, purple block colour dress and that I didnt Wear enough like that. So Im trusting my husband  :(sweat):

----------


## Angie

Thank you for the card hunni xx
I am sure it will look lovely on you, and congratulations and hugs for Jess xx

----------


## Suzi

I bet you look stunning in every dress you try on! 
Thank you for the card!  :):

----------


## magie06

Hi there. How is Jess today?

----------


## OldMike

I bet you look gorgeous in your new dresses Paula  :(nod):

----------


## Paula

> Hi there. How is Jess today?


Jess was grumpy all day (even texting me to tell me to hurry up  getting my friend to leave s9o she could bake. Of course, now a load of her friends are here shes sweet as sugar .....

----------


## magie06

I think that's just typical teenage behaviour. Aisling is only a trainee teen and she gets like that sometimes.

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni..  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeel its Strictly night  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

It really is! So looking forward to it!

----------


## OldMike

Ah the delights of having a teenager in the house  :(giggle): 

Hopefully Jess is having a non-grumpy day today *crosses everything*

----------


## Paula

Ive been tense the last few days, today its escalated to full blown anxiety and Ive had to take a diazepam.  I have no idea why .....

----------


## magie06

Oh honey, I hope you are taking things easy.

----------


## Paula

Im trying to summon up the motivation to wrap some presents

----------


## magie06

Leave the presents until tomorrow. Christmas is still a week away.

----------

Suzi (16-12-17)

----------


## Suzi

Leave it till tomorrow - sounds like today you need to rest and pace.

----------


## Paula

Youre right, I do need to rest. Were at the in laws tomorrow so I need all my energy. And Im feeling a bit out of it

----------


## magie06

Take a rest. Get Si and Jess to run around you. If you need a cup of tea get someone else to get it for you. Be kind to you.

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're watching the Strictly final and going to bed! (Doing the same thing as me tonight)

----------


## Paula

The day with the in laws was ok, though there were a lot of us there (17) so Im exhausted. This week is very busy especially as we have the decorator in from Monday to Wednesday to plaster and decorate the bathrooms - Im hoping Ill have at least one toilet available at any one time  :O:

----------


## Suzi

It does sound exhausting! But lovely? How did Jess manage?

----------


## Paula

Jess was awesome! I think she missed seeing people over the past week or so - she didnt stop nattering the whole time we were there. For Jess, thats incredible lol

----------


## Suzi

That is awesome! So pacing tomorrow?

----------


## Paula

Erm, got the decorator here and my curates coming over so, not so much. In fact this weeks going to be hell. With the decorator, my eye clinic appt, jesss Ent appt, my manicure, promised Id go to the birthday party for the place I did my first volunteering, and meeting two friends (separately) as I need to see them both before Christmas and theyre both unable to leave their houses at the moment. Ive also got to finish wrapping the Christmas presents.

----------


## magie06

Don't worry. It will all get done. And what doesn't get done, wasn't meant to be. Go and enjoy catching up with friends, that's more in the spirit of Christmas, than making sure something is wrapped. Good luck tomorrow with the decorator and the curate.

----------

Paula (17-12-17)

----------


## Suzi

Magie is right. i've got a couple of appointments with Hazel, Marc has therapy, we've nurse appointments to go to, Christmas concert on Tuesday evening, the kids breaking up for school at lunchtime on Thursday and Hazel's birthday sleepover that night - oh and so far I have 0 birthday presents for her and 0 Christmas presents for The kids or Marc.... lol
What happens will happen. What isn't done won't be done. Simple as..

----------

Paula (18-12-17)

----------


## Paula

I think Ive caught the bug Jess had. I feel absolutely dreadful - my throat is so sore ......

The decorator has been for the first day. Hell be back Wednesday and Thursday to finish off. Hes really nice but boy, does he talk  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Could that be why you have a sore throat? Is he making lots of dust? 

Hope tomorrow is a pacing day!

----------


## Paula

Hes making good and painting so not much dust. I was puffing away on my inhaler yesterday so I think its a bug thats coming out now itms. Tomorrow is better so Im hoping to get through most of the pressies but at least I can do that slowly

----------


## Suzi

Little by little lovely..

----------


## Jaquaia

If all else fails....gift bags!!!

----------

Angie (19-12-17)

----------


## Paula

I couldnt eat my breakfast today as my throat is so sore  :(:

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Can you honey and lemon it? Or is it infection?

----------


## Paula

I suspect its what Jess had that nearly jeopardised her op. Ill be ok, just got to eat soft food  :O:

----------


## Suzi

How are you feeling today? How's Jess?

----------


## Paula

Jess is back to normal. She has the packing removed on Thursday, which will help her feel more human.

My throat is sore and swollen and I keep dozing off. Otherwise ok

----------


## Suzi

Wow packing out in 2 days! That'll be much more comfortable. 

Hope you've got some resting done lovely lady.

----------


## Paula

I finished the wrapping for everyone except Si, Katie and Jess so thats a weight off. Tomorrow Ive got my manicure and the eye clinic so not much time for rest but Ill be ok. Ive managed to eat something which definitely helps

----------


## Suzi

Well done you!  :):

----------


## magie06

Enjoy your day today. It sounds like you have a lot on, please make sure that you do some resting in between.

----------


## Paula

Have been to eye clinic and got results of my MRI. I have idiopathic intracranial hypertension. Its basically increased fluid in the brain which causes increased pressure. It sounds worse than it is, because Ive got no symptoms theres no need for treatment and I shouldnt worry about it. Theyll just monitor it in the eye clinic and hes going to chase up neurology. 

The dry eye Ive got is a side effect of pain meds

----------


## magie06

I think that's what my sister had while pregnant with her last child. I'd have to ask her to be sure, but she need total hospital bed rest from September until Matthew was born in December. It was diagnosed by lumbar puncture.

----------


## Paula

It sounds like itll be a life long thing that theyre just going to have to monitor. It can cause problems like damaging eyesight but thats why it has to be monitored. If it stays like it is, theyre not concerned. Its just one more thing, itms

----------


## magie06

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I'm so glad that it's not something that needs intervention. Watching and waiting sounds good to me. It must be such a relief.

----------


## Paula

Youd think so but Im not - and no, Si doesnt get why Im struggling either.  I dont get why Im struggling. IIP can be nasty but, at the moment, Im ok. It may never cause me problems and I really shouldnt be fretting about it but I am

----------


## Jaquaia

Maybe because it's one more thing life has thrown at you when you already have to deal with so much?  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Maybe. Ill be ok, just got to adjust

Im up at the hospital today for the 10 year birthday celebration of the first ever voluntary job I had (at the Health Information Point) and then Im seeing my best friend. So, busy day but a good one  :):

----------


## Suzi

I get it.. It's kind of like another thing that's there that could "potentially" be an issue.. It might not be, but it might be....

----------


## Paula

Im exhausted ..... and tearful because Im exhausted. Still, my bathrooms are painted now so I can get back to some sort of normality as its been a bit of an upheaval

----------


## Suzi

Glad it's all sorted lovely. Are you able to have a rest day tomorrow?

----------


## Paula

Im going to see my friend today. She had surgery yesterday and had a biopsy done. Other than that, Ill be wrapping Katies presents

----------


## magie06

Enjoy your visit with your friend.

----------


## OldMike

Your bathrooms all bright sparkly and new, gotta be good  :(party): 

Paula have a nice time with your friend.  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Have a lovely time today gorgeous lady xx

----------


## Angie

Hope you are finding time to rest or pacing hunni x

----------


## Paula

I feel wrung out but nothing to do except wrapping the last of the presents. Si is off food shopping (I had a delivery yesterday but he insisted on getting the meat and veg in person -madness)

I have a spot the size of the moon, mind you, so am very distressed!

----------


## magie06

Why do those spots always find the worst time to pop out. I've got a cold sore on my bottom lip and I've not had one in ages.

----------


## Suzi

Tea tree oil? 

Hope you do get to rest and pace today lovely lady x

----------


## Flo

> Why do those spots always find the worst time to pop out. I've got a cold sore on my bottom lip and I've not had one in ages.


Honey!

----------


## Flo

> I feel wrung out but nothing to do except wrapping the last of the presents. Si is off food shopping (I had a delivery yesterday but he insisted on getting the meat and veg in person -madness)
> 
> I have a spot the size of the moon, mind you, so am very distressed!


I'll pray for a total eclipse for you!! :P:

----------


## Paula

> I'll pray for a total eclipse for you!!


 :(rofl): 

Ive finished all my wrapping!! Im absolutely knackered but am on my own this evening so shall veg in front of the tele with a drink and recharge  :):

----------

Arty (23-12-17),Suzi (23-12-17)

----------


## OldMike

> I'll pray for a total eclipse for you!!


Like your style Flo  :(giggle): 

Try putting some sun cream on your moon spot, eek only joking, well I try my best  :P: 

Paula hope you have a good evening in front of the telly  :(party):

----------


## magie06

I hope your feet are in the horizontal position and you have a glass of something nice in your hand.

----------


## Angie

Glad your planning on resting this evening hunni I have to start more wrapping but cant yet until Caitlin is out the way in bed etc

----------


## Suzi

Hope the recharge is in full swing!

----------


## Paula

Was up early this morning so sat down with Si to watch Bright, Will Smiths new Netflix film. Weird but ok  :O:

----------


## Paula

My BP has been hovering at the higher range of normal since my meds had to be reduced cos of my swollen ankles.  Now its officially high at 150/95 and Im feeling a bit dizzy. Good job Im seeing the nurse on Wednesday ....

----------


## Jaquaia

Rest today please?  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I have, and had a long nap but last reading was 155/99. I cant do much except take it easy and monitor it. Im really not feeling great today

----------


## magie06

Can you get to bed early this evening Paula?

----------


## Suzi

Call the out of hours Dr if you need to lovely x

----------


## Paula

I will, if I need to. Thankfully were having a very relaxed Christmas.

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're doing OK lovely x

----------


## Paula

My bp is still up but not increasing atm, I caught my hand on one of my pressies and my hand and leg are going nuts. But, still, we had a lovely family evening playing games and watching films and have had a really nice morning. My family are awesome  :):

----------


## OldMike

Have a great Xmas day Paula and yes you and your family are awesome  :(party): 

Oops nearly forgot your Christmas hug  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Thank you, gorgeous man  :):

----------


## magie06

I hope you are enjoying your day. Happy Christmas.

----------


## Suzi

I hope you're having a wonderful day and that the pain isn't spoiling it too much lovely xxx

----------


## Arty

Happy Christmas Paula  :): xx

----------


## Paula

Thanks everyone.

I dont know why I was checking but Ive just discovered Im not supposed to take Tapentadol (my opioid meds) with intracranial hypertension. Crap crap crap!

----------


## Jaquaia

Ah! Not good. Hope they can get it sorted for you  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh bugger... That'll be you speaking to your Dr tomorrow then...

----------


## Paula

Waiting for a call back from the gp.

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you're speaking to them lovely...

----------


## OldMike

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I dont know why I was checking but Ive just discovered Im not supposed to take Tapentadol (my opioid meds) with intracranial hypertension. Crap crap crap!


Oops it's a good thing you checked and found you shouldn't take Tapentadol with IH or IHT or ICHT you see I'm making up my own acronyms now  :O: 

Hope you can get an alternative to Tapentadol which is just as effective  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Any news?

----------


## Paula

Just spoke to dr. I have to come off Tapentadol fast - half the dose for 3 weeks then half again for 3 weeks, then stop. But its not just Tapentadol. All opioids are contraindicated. He doesnt know what to replace it with so is writing to my pain Consultant. Im probably going to have withdrawal and pain. Its not going to be good

----------


## Suzi

Oh sh*t that sounds daunting... Are you OK?

----------


## Paula

No, not really. Im scared

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

> No, not really. I’m scared


I would be too.  Is there anything else they can do?

----------


## Paula

> I would be too.  Is there anything else they can do?


The doctor actually said, I cant think of anything else I can give you. He wanted to change my ami until I told him I had it for MH too ....... lets hope my wonderful pain consultant can help 

Im very tearful

----------


## OldMike

:Panda:    :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

> The doctor actually said, I cant think of anything else I can give you. He wanted to change my ami until I told him I had it for MH too ....... lets hope my wonderful pain consultant can help 
> 
> Im very tearful


Any idea how long you'll have to wait until you hear something? I am so sorry you're going through this..

----------


## Paula

Im on his call any time list and will see me at the private hospital as an nhs patient so Ill call him next week to make an appt.  The twitching has started already

----------


## Angie

:(bear):  hunni xx

----------


## Suzi

Can you really wait till next week lovely?

----------


## Paula

Its only a few days and I need that time to get my head round it itms. Feeling nauseous already, was awake at 3am

----------


## purplefan

Sorry your going through that Paula. Keeping you in my prayers.

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Paula, take the time and work things through really gently... You know the drill. You need to do this one day/hour/minute at a time. Don't forget to post to get the thoughts out of your head and shout and scream and rant and rave. I'm only at the other end of the phone any time - day or night.

----------

Paula (28-12-17)

----------


## Paula

Hmm thoughts - right now all Im feeling is wading through treacle and lightheaded. Even typing this is proving difficult and, as the tablets are slow release, I know Ive still got some of the higher dose (Ive dropped from 200 to 100mg) in my system. Which means its going to get worse. I havent even got the energy to rant

----------


## Paula

Soooo we took polo to the vets yesterday as he was listless all over Christmas, nothing appeared too wrong so they took bloods and gave him tramadol as he has arthritis. Got a call this afternoon, the bloods showing very high potassium levels which can indicate a muscle injury. They asked us to bring him back in for more bloods as they were surprised how high the levels are. When checking him again, he showed some signs of a problem in his spine. So keep giving him the tramadol and see what the new bloods show tomorrow. Good job Sis home .....

----------


## Suzi

Oh no, poor Polo!

----------


## Paula

Oh my god, I hurt ......

----------


## Angie

Oh sweetheart huge hugs x

----------


## Suzi

I wish I could help.... Rest, pace, shout, scream - do what you need to to get through this.

----------


## Flo

Poor old Polo! How old is he? At least the Tramadol will ease his pain. Is he one of your G. Hounds? Love and hugs Paula.xx

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> Poor old Polo! How old is he? At least the Tramadol will ease his pain. Is he one of your G. Hounds? Love and hugs Paula.xx


Yeah, hes my youngest greyhound at a youthful 10! Just waiting for the call from the vets

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

On a brighter note, Si popped out to the car, leaving the front door open, and the cutest, very old, very blind, grey miniature schnauzer strolled into our house. He was adorable! Fortunately he had a tag on with a phone number and lives just round the corner from us. He was gorgeous! And lucky to wander into our house  :):

----------


## magie06

Hugs for you lovely lady.  :Panda:  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

What a lucky doggie to go to you! Well done for reuniting him with his owner! 
Any news from the vets?

----------


## Paula

Polos new bloods have come back clear, thankfully. No idea what was wrong with the first lot mind you. The vet thinks hes got arthritis in his pelvic area so we keep going with the meds and keep an eye on him

----------


## magie06

That's a relief. It's such a pity that the animals can't talk to let us know when something is wrong.

----------


## Suzi

Glad they are OK love. Keeping a close eye and wait and watching sounds like a sensible plan...

----------


## Angie

Glad that his latest bloods are clear hunni xx

----------


## magie06

I hope the pain is a bit more manageable today. Hugs (but very gentle ones) for you.  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How are you today gorgeous?

----------


## OldMike

> Polo’s new bloods have come back clear, thankfully. No idea what was wrong with the first lot mind you. The vet thinks he’s got arthritis in his pelvic area so we keep going with the meds and keep an eye on him


He's just an old fella and you're giving him the best life you can  :(bear): 

@Magie: There is one animal that can talk I think her name is Polly le Parrot "who's a pretty boy", who said that?  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

> How are you today gorgeous?


Tired, emotional, worried

----------


## Suzi

I totally get that love... Anything I can do?

----------


## Paula

You already are, all of you  :):

----------


## magie06

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Wish I could do more.

----------


## Paula

I am now the (very) proud mother of a 20 yo! Wow, I feel old .....  :O:

----------


## magie06

Happy Birthday Katie.  :(party):

----------


## Jaquaia

Imagine how my mum feels! She has 34, 32 and 28 year old children and is a grandma!!!  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

My Mum's kids are 51, 49, 39, 37, 30. Her grandchildren are 30, 27, 17, 17, and all the way down to almost 1 lol 
Hope you get to pace a bit and that Katie has a lovely day.

----------


## OldMike

Happy birthday Katie  :(party):

----------


## Paula

Weve been out for lunch with Katie, her boyfriend and her dads family. It was lovely  :): . Shes gone over to her dads now for a couple of hours then shes out with the boyfriend to a club in Southampton to see the new year in. Mind you, shes still hungover from a birthday party last night lol. Shes been absolutely spoilt as usual (tho mostly by me  :O: )

Jess is at a party tonight so itll just be me and Si for the first New Year ever

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like she's having a lovely day! Hope you and Si have a lovely NYE  :):

----------

